# Satan's Thread is better than Rock (WHORE)



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Be a total whore.  It seems Rock and I have been going toe to toe on post numbers.  So instead of hogging the post whore thread I'll make my own to whore in.  Post at your own speed, because I'll be ahead of the rest.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

This place is quiet, no wait, we just started.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Usually I don't like to, but for my own thread, one word whoring is o.k.!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Banana


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Orange,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

cherry,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Pineapple,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

kiwi


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

These are all the things I have to avoid while cutting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Rice (brown, white, etc)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Potato's (ummmm mashed)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Bread (white, wheat, ukranian, sheepherder's, etc)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Taco Bell (this one really aggrevates me)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Nachos (at the gas station)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Mr. Goodbar


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Hell, any kind of chocolate.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Kettle corn


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Soda


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Milkshakes!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

gummi bears


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Coffee, with lots of sugar!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Chocolate covered expresso beans


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Beer...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Beef jerky


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

milk


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

cereal


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

boy do I miss fruity pebbles


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Ice cream (how could I forget ice cream?)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Donuts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Especially Boston Cream


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

And you find those at Dunkin Donuts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Or the gas station, whatever's closer


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Chili


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Spaghetti!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Oatmeal


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Pudding


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Cookies, cake, etc, etc, etc


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

I'll be back tomorrow for 8 hours of whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Then I'll have 3 days off work again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

I have to finish painting the nursery


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Blue with the clouds on the ceiling.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

I know I'm gonna fuQ it up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

And I have to replace the trim from my pergo floors to the tile.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

After I tile over the tile.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

I just don't like the color of the old stuff.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

When you're rich like me you can be picky!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh, and I'll be setting up another whoring for pornography by tommorrow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

This time it'll be magazines


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Lots of magazines


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Ranging from the mid 70's to today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Playboy to hard core stuff.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

The box alone will weigh like 20lbs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

And I know Rock will whore it out.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

And heeholler.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Maybe crash


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

But here's the catch.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm gonna whore it too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Not only do you have to have the most posts, but you have to beat me!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

And I can do like 300 a day.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

I'll even use my whoring time to post pics of the magazines I'm giving away.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

There's a great one where the guy literally pins this very nimble girls' legs behind her head to hit it!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

That one is Chic magazine.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

It'll be mostly Playboy's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Including one of which is April 2003, where Carmella is the centerfold.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Now, I know I got your attention


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Also included is the recent one with that blonde WWE babe in it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

And the new 50th anniversary


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

I also have a bunch of old BB magazines.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

PM me if you think that whoring for those would be a good idea.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Anyone here?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm on 3 pages already and still no one.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

I've got 5 minutes before I have to go on patrol


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

No one is posting because they are predjudice.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Just trying to keep the Red Man down.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

My head is killing me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

The past 5 days now, I've had a headache every day.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Can't be from cutting...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

That's only been three days.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Today, I even had a nose bleed.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh well.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

I just bought a new multi-vitamin.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Its from Beverly International.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

A one month supply that comes in a bunch of little packages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Like 6 pills per pack.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Supposedly they all break down in like 10 minutes.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Cost me $16.00.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

From a local supplements place.


www.completesupplements.com


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Well, I'll stop here at 2,900 posts.  See you tomorrow when I have 8 hours to burn in the new free porn thread.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

Satan,,,,your one wacked dude you know that???  I guess that is why I like you. hehehehe


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

I just made a helmet with a point on the top out of Aluminum foil here at work and I'm wearing it to ward off electrical radio waves in the air.  I think the huge Sattellie dish out back here causes all the voices to all talk at once so the helmet of Aluminum seems to act like a police man and keep the voices talking one at a time.  They even whisper now and not yell!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I just made a helmet with a point on the top out of Aluminum foil here at work and I'm wearing it to ward off electrical radio waves in the air.  I think the huge Sattellie dish out back here causes all the voices to all talk at once so the helmet of Aluminum seems to act like a police man and keep the voices talking one at a time.  They even whisper now and not yell!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

TGS, you are a whore!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Good idea though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm not interested in the porn


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

But I will put up one hell of a whore fight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

For the BB magazines!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Bring it on buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Be sure to PM me though so I now when it's started.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

See ya later


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I just made a helmet with a point on the top out of Aluminum foil here at work and I'm wearing it to ward off electrical radio waves in the air.  I think the huge Sattellie dish out back here causes all the voices to all talk at once so the helmet of Aluminum seems to act like a police man and keep the voices talking one at a time.  They even whisper now and not yell!!!



  Your hilarious!!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 16, 2003)

Hmmm, new whore thread.  I dont know if I can get involved in your thread TGS, it seems like I'm already involved in another whore thread relationship and I dont know if its ethical to cross-whore.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 16, 2003)

LMAO @ Fire............TGS, you know, Rocks thread is like 17 pages, how come yours is only 4


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Thank you Katie!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Eggs, no! Your whoring with me!!! LOL


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> LMAO @ Fire............TGS, you know, Rocks thread is like 17 pages, how come yours is only 4




Because he can't hold  a candle.......  LMAO!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Because he can't hold  a candle.......  LMAO!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 16, 2003)

Fine I quit. I'm not whoring today....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Alright, I'm back, but look how long I went.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Yep 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I tried to stay away, but I wound up just going to a buch of computer sites and spent over $100.00.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

And I went to eBay.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I bought a slim DVD drive for the computer I'm building.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

And I bought 512MB for it too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

After shipping that was $50.00.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

All I need is a power supply.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I have to get a keyboard and mouse too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

But those can be real cheap.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Because I'm gonna MOD those too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Ebay always breaks me!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm gonna put LED's in the mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

You work the night shift right?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

It's gonna light up, like it's about to take off!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

My final is today


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Then, watch out!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

When are you going to do the whore for BB mags?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Did you leave because I'm here?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Alright, i'm outta here!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm gonna start putting the motherboard in tomorrow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I have to put the stand-offs in first.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

It's gonna be DOPE!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I'll be gone the next three days.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Although I know none of you give a shit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm starting to wonder if I should post here at all.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

No one likes me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh well, I'll just post whore for no reason at all.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

'Cause no one is listening...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Once I hit 3000. I'll take a needed vacation.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm running


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

out of


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

things to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

talk to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

myself about.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I know...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Nurses and Doctors who smoke.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Does this not make any sense or what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Don't you think they of all people would get it?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Cigarettes kill and they obviously know it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

So why do they smoke?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Nevermind.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Anyone ever see Mulholland Falls?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Two words.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Jennifer Connely


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Wait that has two "L's"


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Connelly.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, like that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Anyway.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm talking great sex scenes.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

She has the nicest natural boobs ever.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Dude, I made 7 posts back on page 4 and 5.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Do I not exist?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Her face alone speaks volumes of beauty.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

She's got that innocent look going for her!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

If I only had one wish.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

That's the biggest turn on for me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

All right.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm leaving


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

I know


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

where I'm not


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

wanted


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Awww....forget it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Ooops.  I forgot to read before I posted.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I didn't see rock posting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Ever think of killing yourself?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I have, but that was years ago.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Man, I'm hungry.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I wish I had a nitro tech bar.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Peanut butter chocolate chip is the best.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

It's 75.7 degrees in here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I feel like an oven.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Thermogenics don't help.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm taking hydroxycut.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I tried Ripped Fuel


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Try some of VPX's stuff!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

and that labrada stuff


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, I've though about killing myself.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Try some of VPX's stuff!



what is it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

lifetime ago


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

They have Redline and Clenbutrex.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Tried it back then! I was messed up!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Burned a cross into my arm.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I had this stuff called T-Burn too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Burned a cross into my arm.



With?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I have other thermo's too, but I can't think right now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a tooth ache


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Which gave me a headache.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

A cross!  Was an old necklace about 2 1/2 inches long.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Toothaches suck!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I took Ibproferin(sp?)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, I gotta finish getting ready for work!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

But can I take Excedrin for the headache?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Ibuprofen (?)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Well, I gotta finish getting ready for work!



Bye-bye


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Sure, that's what I take- excedrin


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> But can I take Excedrin for the headache?



I don't want drug interaction problems.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Have fun whoring while I'm away!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I feel dizzy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Between Ibuprofen and excedrin? Unless you took a bottle you'll be fine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Have fun whoring while I'm away!



Dammit boy, just a few more before you leave.  Look at your post count.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Are you at work?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Between Ibuprofen and excedrin? Unless you took a bottle you'll be fine



Good, cause I'm dizzy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Are you at work?



Do I post from home?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Dammit boy, just a few more before you leave.  Look at your post count.


Yeah, that's what I decided.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm dizzy, tired, have a headache, a toothache, and it's too hot in here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Do I post from home?


Alright! Duh!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yeah, that's what I decided.



Good call you'll thank yourself later.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Have a good day buddy, hope you feel better!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I just shaved recently.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Have a good day buddy, hope you feel better!



see-ya.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I just shaved recently.



not my face...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I clean it up about once a month.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Which reminds me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I need a haircut.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

For my head.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

The one on my shoulders.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I haven't had sex in like 2 months.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

But, I don't care.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

and I'm married.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Sex becomes just so unimportant.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

and boring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I haven't been to a strip club in a long time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Maybe I should cheat.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I need something different.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

An 18 or 19 year old.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Something firm.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

A total whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Who's wild in bed.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Who likes all kinds of positions.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

A blonde.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

or a redhead.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

no definitely a blonde.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Just enough to pull.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I need to go home and break out the porn.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

And then see if my buddy wants to go to the strip club.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I knew this blonde stripper.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

She went with me to see Finding Nemo.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

'Cause my wife had no interest in seeing it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

and she doesn't know I went.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Years back, my friends and I all lied to our wives and went to Vegas.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

For three days.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

We told them we had combat training.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

After 3 days of gambling and strip clubs we came back.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

But we went to work first.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

and changed into uniform


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

and put on camo paint.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

and then went home to our wives, dirty, and tired.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

With my gambling winnings, I came out ahead $106.00.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

and that's after the hotel, food, drinks, lap dances


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I did pretty good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I even won at Denny's and paid the bill in quarters.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

$21.00 in quarters!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

It was fun.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I've never felt like telling my wife about it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't care that I have secrets.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

O.K. let me get it out of my system.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I feel better.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I whored else where, now I'm back.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm watching that Osbourne chicks show.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

It's better than any of the other morning shows out there.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Except Fox news.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

It's pretty funny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

And they have the hottest women working for them.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Here's a good site for news babes.

http://www.cameroncole.com/cgi-bin/imageFolio.cgi?direct=News_Babes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Ever watch TechTV?  Cat Scwartz is yummy.  Big boobs and something about the geek look gets me going.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Jennifer Eccleston is on Fox news.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Lisa Gallagher is from the BBC weather.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Claudia Gonzalez is from the Spanish channel.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

The Spanish Channel is obviously the best choice!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Wow.  That last one was unbelieveable.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Rudi Bakhtiar is from CNN.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Robin Meade is also from CNN.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 17, 2003)

Work's over. Gotta go.  See ya in 3 days!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll be spending 8 hours here tomorrow!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

errr......tonight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Look forward to it TGS


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe I'll be around


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Ain't around yet.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

What the smiley limit per post?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

About that many?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm so bored.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

So bored that I'm actually posting in my thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

and not the Rock's superior thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Spite.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I wanna be cool like Rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

He's special.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Like short bus and helmet special.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

This work computer is annoying.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Dell is a great company.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

but the military puts so much stupid shit on it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

And they have no spyware detectors


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

or Anti-virus software.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

and I'd love to help 'em.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Hell, I build and repair computers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

for fun, as a hobby.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

But I don't have "administrators access".


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I need to find a way to get it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

a chance to make an impression.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Get in good with the higher-ups.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm watching Black Hawk Down.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm sorry, but flak jackets do not block ammo.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Maybe 9mm at 50 meters+


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

But not M16A2.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

This story was truly sad.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

These guys aren't even trying to get cover.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Of course, according to the red cross, we lost about 20 they lost about 700.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

They were chewing that khat


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey  how'd i miss this thread...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

It made them so high they couldn't feel the rounds going right through them.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

seems like im topin out TGS


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

you'd beter try harder


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Some of them got shot like 5 times before they finally fell.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> you'd beter try harder



Sign says:  Christians not allowed.  just joking LOL


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I'm sorry, but flak jackets do not block ammo.


I saw a doco and this cop had had a gun put to his gut on the surface and the guy pulled the trigger and the bullet only went 1/2 way into the material....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Anyway.  Back to the movie.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Sign says:  Christians not allowed.  just joking LOL


too bad  
Now i'm in........


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

They used light armor humvee's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Supposedly full armor was too high profile.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

In the Islam community showing the bottom of your feet is an insult.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Remember when we freed the Iraqis?  All the people were using the bottom of their shoes to hit Saddam's statue.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

We didn't know this, but


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

when we flew over the city


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

(and I say we, meaning the U.S.)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

the troops had their feet hanging out over everyone.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

We basically said to the all:  Fuck You.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

It didn't help that every damn person in the city has a weapon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

and an RPG.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

The kids in that city just walk around amogst the combat like nothing is happening.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Bullets fly past them and they're like:  "Another day in Mogadishu"


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

One guy just got his thumb blown right off.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I've Urban Terrain combat school, but the amount of firepower coming at them is sick.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Even like eight year olds have weapons.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

All these guys at home base want to get into the fight.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Even if it kills them.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

and I totally understand.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

How anyone can live like that and not shoot themselves is beyond me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Now that I've whored else where, I'm back.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Reminds me of a song.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm back like a rebel making trouble


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm an assassin , kickin' ass on the double.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Nobody alive is gonna stop me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

so FUQ you and your God damned posse.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

From the Ghetto Boys.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

They're first album


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

It's one one of the best cd's ever.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

They even had a midget in their group.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

The midget.....er.....dwarf is on the right.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

17 away from 3300.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

all those days off and Rock got 1000 ahead of me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

one comment.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I had some good whoring days too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

All for nothing?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

No, there are still other whores to surpress.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Like heeholler.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

He'll always be my bitch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Anyone see Red Dragon?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

8 posts away.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Let me check the top ten posters.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Holy shit!  You see Jenny's before the party pic?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I wish I could see the after party pic.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Eggs, you got that?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

That man is lucky


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

3,300 posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Going for another hundred before works over.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Then two days off.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

and Rock will have another 500 on me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

friggin' whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Time for one word posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Rhyming words.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Car


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Bar


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

afar.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Tar.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

No, that's getting too old.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Old.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

heh....cold.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

10 second rule sucks.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Tux


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Trucks.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Bucks.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

awwww fuck!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Heh LOL


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't know if I have 80 posts left in me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Hmmmm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

**********


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Why is there a ten second rule?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Spam?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Some forums have a 30 second rule.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

That's why I like IM.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

(((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

#############


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

It's not like anyone reads my thread anyhow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

So I'll post whatever.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Like the following.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

)))))))0000000008888855555556666663333333gr


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

22222222233333333333333333444444444444444555555555


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

--------------------

==============

+++++++++++


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Marks the spot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

60 left?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Shit.  I can do 160.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Especially like this.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Alphabet.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

cccccccccccccccc


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

dddddddddddd


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

ffffffffffffff....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

waitaminute....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I got a thread idea.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll be right back.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Posted it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

A thread about typing the alphabet.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

As fast as possible.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

140 left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Now what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I think I want to rent Pearl Harbor again.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Thew chick in that movie is unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Kate Beckinsale!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Now I need to go home and whack it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I can't find any nudes.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

It's really too bad there aren't any nudes.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Too bad...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I guess no one is going to help.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I like the second one the best.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

There are others on the board, but no one is posting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Hah!!  Egyptian minister attacked by radical muslims.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Aren't all Muslims radical?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Or at least stupid.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah I said it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Now what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm sweating.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Still no one posting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Gotta pee.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I need to look at some other sites.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Noooooooo!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I always wind up buying stuff.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Man, Kate Beckinsale is soo hot!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I'd lick her from asshole to belly button.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

She's the same babe in Underworld.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I haven't seen it, but all that leather on her body!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

and guns!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

3400 posts!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

You want another 100 posts?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I guess


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I can try.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

You see the president dolls?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

http://www.talkingpresidents.com


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

They have Ann Coulter too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

She's so hot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Not Kate Beckinsale hot, but hot none the less.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll find pics.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

O.K. not gorgeous.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

But I'd hit it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I can't find any good pics.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

She could use a nose job.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I wonder what rock is gonna say


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

When he see's all this posting


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

He may ba a little


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

Dissapointed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Nice legs though.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

because it will take


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I want to see kate in Playboy.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

him that much mire to get there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

i wonder if playboy takes requests.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

later on today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

80 posts left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

and an hour and a half to do it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

How simple.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I got to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Mind you,


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

leave for


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I in no way think


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

work in about


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll catch Rock,


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

10 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

but if he ever goes on vacation


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

got to stop for


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

He's doomed.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

coffee on the way


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

because if I ever pass him


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

to work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm gonna post a thousand


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

so know it is


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

almost time


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

for me to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

over him



Hey heeholler!!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

log off and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

You should read a few pages back.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

head off to


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

work.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Dude, don't ever think you'll catch me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm going for David.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll read back a few pages later, got to go to work now!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

So I need like 18000?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

posts that is?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm gonna hire someone to post for me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

24 hours a day


----------



## heeholler (Dec 23, 2003)

So later for now!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Actually I'll hire ten people


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

On ten computers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

all logged in.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

all posting for me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

it shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

it would be a hell of an accomplishment.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Can you imagine?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

The top 7 days list?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

The Great Satan 18,000 posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

My hands are starting to hurt.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

The California quake is amazing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I just heard about it yesterday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

when I got to work that night.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

you know last night.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

heeholler has to work!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

LOL-only if I knew!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

What the hell is with the terror alert being raised?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

You know like 60% of americans still have no idea what any of it means?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

45 posts left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

lemme check the other threads.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Libya is gonna drop their nuclear weapons research.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Just amazing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

And Pakistan is getting a lot of flak.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I just pushed Rocks whore thread to the bottom.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

and I'm gonna send it to page two.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

15 from 3500!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Rock's thread is gone!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Page two!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I rule!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

and that's 3,500 posts!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

387 in the last 24 hours!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

400 is mine.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

and I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

still have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

an hour left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

of work.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I gonna push his thread lower.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

be right back!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I pushed it even further down


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

but I started feeling bad


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

like I was betraying myself


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

by not whoring in my own thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

You see the new Queen Mary II?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

You know, the ship?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

It's the largest cruiseliner.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

At a whopping 21 stories!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I guess I'll shoot for 3600 posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I only need 78.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Now I need 70!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh crap heeholler is here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

quick everyone, hide!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I still gotta pee.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Looks like I won't be making another 68 posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

been fun though.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Rock will be surprised


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

He'll be like, where's my thread?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

LOL wait till solstice!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

(christmas)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

While you're with family, I'll be here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

At work, working on my post count.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

It's gonna be a blast.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Aww shit.  Rock's here too!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

and his damn thread is back to page 1!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

47 left?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Not enough time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

But I'll try.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh, actually only 40 left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

Hmmmm?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

WOW Tgs, lotta work!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

My thread on page two, my ass.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I just want to whore for a little bit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I'm at a different computer.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

The spacebar doesn't work so well.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

So every time I need it, I have to slam it down.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

And that doesn't always work.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Of course, I'm sure that's how the problem originally occured.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I'll just do 8 more after this.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

The keyboard is pissing me off.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

After I type each post I have to go back and add spaces.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Someone with fat ass fingers probably broke it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

The next two nightsI'llbe doing a lot of whoring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Because I'll be on the desk.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

And what else could I possibly do otherwise?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

So, as always, I'll be here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

But, I'll stop for now at 3600 posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

back again.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

good keyboard.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

lot's o' whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

what to say?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Watching Predator.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

the first one.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

with Arnold


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

which is the better one.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

It's the part where


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Ventura gets taken out.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and that black guy goes to town on the jungle


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

with the chaingun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

that is such a cool weapon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I've never seen them for people


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

to carry individually.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

They're on choppers though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Black hawks have them


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Actually, blackhawks is one word


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

The army has 'em


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Remember Blackhawk down?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Mike Durant is the pilot who was captured.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I read his book.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

In the Company of Hero's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Great line in the book.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

He's laying in the crashed chopper


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

His back is broken


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

He's run out of ammo.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

He sees the mini chain gun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Then he realizes that they only run on battery power.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

battery in chopper obviously doesn't work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

He says:


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

"6,000 rounds and not one can be fired"


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Then the Somalis take him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

strip him to his underwear


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and T-shirt


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

then they beat him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

a hundred fists rain down on him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and just as he passes out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

he awakens


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

as some old lady


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

literally grabs his nuts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and forcefully tries to


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

come to the post whore thread  rock out with me and burn


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

remove them from his body.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> come to the post whore thread  rock out with me and burn



Rock's or the other?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

kinda like how if you snap a chickens head, it will pop off?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Rock's or the other?



the original PW thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Holy COW!!! Rock is gonna be gone for a few days!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

he's history.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and so is his post count.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and since no one actually reads my thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I can post whatever!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

kinda like


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

or


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

then


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and even


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

how about


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I gotta look for heeholler's post


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

AHHHH there goes the 666


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

back in the Free Porn


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

thread.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

porn? what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

it's got a great link


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

to a smiley site.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

where?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

You know the one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

that Rock used to whore through the thread.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

oh?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I'm working on it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

that thread hit 36 pages!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

huh? 

i must of missed it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

on page four...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

post #100


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

i'm lazy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.handykult.de/plaudersmilies.de/index5.htm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Enjoy!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

there are some good ones


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

but they take too long to post 'em all.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I wish they had bigger gif's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

only 220 posts left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

then I'll be at 4000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I'm Hooked!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I'll try more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

210 left


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

fun, isn't it?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

rock's not gone yet


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Hey Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

but when I do get back


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

I plan to bury you in posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

When will ya?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Don't fret


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

you still got me


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

What's up TGS?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

by 1000


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

I'll be back on tuesday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

just livin'


You?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

You'll catch up, then it's on again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Tuesday?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Bad day at work. Just walked out!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

then you're so dead!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

bitch of a boss pissed me off!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Woman boss?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

is she hot?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Father in Law owns the Hospital!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

cause it sucks when you're really attracted


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

to a bitch


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

She's a fat pig!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Fat girls need lovin' too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

I get along with people who are attractive!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

you need to hook her up with somone who likes 'em fat


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Then she's all yours!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Hook her up with a butcher?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

then she'll be yours for the kill


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Your like 250 posts in 24 hours so far!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

You are going to crush me!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

get some discriminating photos of her!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Need a wide angle camera!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Your like 250 posts in 24 hours so far!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Middle of your night shift?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

poster size prints.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

yeah, middle of shift.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

I gotta go to bed soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

closer to beginning though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

early day tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

good go to bed


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

or today I guess


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I still got a good 5 hours of whoring.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Just don't want to leave you


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Afraid what I'll wake up to


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Someday I'm going to do an allnighter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

I'll have to to catch up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

My whore thread should break 100 pages soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

funny one!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Make sure you work in my thread some too!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

not if I have a say so


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

do you actually do any work?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Make sure you work in my thread some too!



I'm gonna bury it on page 3!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Oh well. Come next week you'll have to hitchhike to catch up to me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

work


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

You can bury it, but can't kill it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

never heard of it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

You a security gaurd?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

i'm goin to absolutepoker.com i'm gonna play some texas hold em


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yeah, I can tell!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I'll report it and get it deleted


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

What's up crash?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Report it?!?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

watching Behind Enemy lines as I post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I'm multi tasking


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

hangin out watchin poker on tv lol whats up rocky?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

I won $2,000 once in those poker websites


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Report it?!?



For not cutting it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Not much, getting ready for bed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Cutting what? I must be getting tired


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I won $2,000 once in those poker websites




you can actually play for fun here against people its pretty fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Lost all $2,000 then


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Cutting what? I must be getting tired



Not enough posts!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

I love poker


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Aww, I see TGS!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

We'll see


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

I like smilies


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

nice to know you're awake.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Going to see my parents tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

and ex girlfriend


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Lead me not into temptation for I can find it myself


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

The only way to get rid of temptation is to give into it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Lead me not into temptation for I can find it myself



Like that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

My parents said I could be anything, so I became an asshole.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I love poker


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

I'm like a Superhero, with no powers or motivation


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

I found a new way to postwhore!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Just copy what everyone else says!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> My parents said I could be anything, so I became an asshole.


 my parents said i needed a creative outlet and siad to use the one behind the refidgerator


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

again.

I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Do you play online for money Crash


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

my parents said i needed a creative outlet and siad to use the one behind the refidgerator


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Hey, I can't copy those TGS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> my parents said i needed a creative outlet and siad to use the one behind the refidgerator



I got one in my basement for you.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain...



nice


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

16 more posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

in the weight room!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got one in my basement for you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Get the posts while you can


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

What do you mean nice Crash? thats mine


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Get the posts while you can


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Do you play online for money Crash



nah just for fun


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

in the weight room!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Get the posts while you can



It's over girly man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Getting tire TGS?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I know you are but what am I?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

ready to give up?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Getting tire TGS?



I no getting TIRE!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Should try it for money Crash


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I beat you american!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

You can really win money at it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

What are you now? Hispanic


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

What are you now? Hispanic


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Vietnamese!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

6 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Getting tired Rock?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Rock's gonna pass out


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Not at all


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

well, yeah a little


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

2 more


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

HA HA i'll be here till 6 in the morning easy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2003)

Adios friend! See you on Tuesday, See how far ahead you are by then!! Have a good week!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

last one!  He hits his key board anddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

my fingers are sore too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and my uh......wrist


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and knuckles.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

could I not make it?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

watch me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.handykult.de/plaudersmilies.de/elaine.gif


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

ooops!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

one pic didn't make it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

oh well.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

140 posts left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

give or take


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I can do it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

Just do it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I need sex.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

it's been awhile


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and I don't need it because I'm horney


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

it's because it would be something different.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

even a BJ


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

even though that's not all that fun.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I'm just not as easily entertained.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I get impatient.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

and want to get in the action


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

oh well


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

i get really angery now easily


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i get really angery now easily



Roids?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

120 posts left.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 26, 2003)

i dislocated my shoulder this moring well it popped out and back in it hurt like shit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i dislocated my shoulder this moring well it popped out and back in it hurt like shit



Good job!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

did you do it leathal weapon style?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

how did you pop it out?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

fall out of bed during sex?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

114 posts left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

113


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

112


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

111...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

I can do that for a while


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

4000 is so close


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

tastes like chicken


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

107


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

106


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

that last one is sick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

102


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

99 baby!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

98 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

4 1/2 hours of work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2003)

96 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

might as well be 296


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

cause I got the time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I can't possibly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

let Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

beat me that easy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

90 away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

this is too easy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

85


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

80 babe


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

you


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

guys


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

are just


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

to funny


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

you guys are just?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

hey lookee that!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

thread hit 32 pages!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

67 posts from 1000.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

that's all


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

74 away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

o.k.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

that's all for Randy?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

70.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

o.k. gotta pause


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

gettin' hungry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

have buffalo wings


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

in my bag


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and vitamins


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

need more water.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm almost out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

a full gallon would be better.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

something about cutting never gets you tired of water


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

down 12 pounds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

60 posts left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

lemme nuke this


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

well I'll do 8 more first


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

that's funny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

2 more?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

oh my


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

lost 7 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

damn!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Now what


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I guess I'll eat.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I gettin' bored.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Someone asked me earlier


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

if I wanted some Jumbo shrimp


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

well


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

of course dude!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

especially if it's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

FREE!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Someone bagged it with lemons


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm sure it won't be too many carbs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

doesn't matter anyhow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

cutting is going well


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

maybe too good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm gonna check the top ten posters


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

395 for the past week


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

912 for the week


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> 395 for the past week



I mean 395 for the past 24 hours.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Rock only has 1097 for the week


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I do another hundred


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and I pass him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

26 till bigtime


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

now 25 till 4000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

almost there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

really bad movie on Scifi


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but I don't know what it is.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Come to think of it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

oh it's Swamp Thing still


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

The costume looks good


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but really,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

why do a movie on a character


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

that doesn't sell shit for comics?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

15 left!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

The chick on this movie is amazing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

wish I knew her name


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

so I could google pics


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Heather Loclear is in the movie too!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

10 to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

then I'll take


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

a short break to eat.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

7 left


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm not a pro post whore like you guys Satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

10 second rule again


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

I have to break into it slowly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I type fast


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah the 10 sec rule sucks


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

You could really be a post whore without the 10 second rule


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

I type fast too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Randy is in denial


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

gf on my ass though for posting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

you know denial is not only a river in egypt.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

she is like that butler on Mr. Deeds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> gf on my ass though for posting



You let her wear that thing around the house?


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

She is always there


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

Can't even hear her when she walks in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> she is like that butler on Mr. Deeds



Can I change your socks?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

4001


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

Nice Satan


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

Can I call you master


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

You may.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

supposed to be eating.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

Thank you master 

I  to the great one


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

eating what?


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm still looking for my 3 pigs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

ever been cow tippin'?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

It's fun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

And a good workout.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Where'd he go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

See the new movie commin'?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

the Day After Tomorrow?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

from the makers of Independence Day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

what about the new Pixar movie?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

The Incredibles?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Whoa!  Alicia Keys is on the TV!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

She is beautiful.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I need to find some pics.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Of course they won't be nude.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Booooooring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

you can tell she's got nice boobs.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

wow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

that was interesting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

The WB has some real dumb shows


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

a lot of beautiful women,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I should've thought


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

of this personal post whore thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

much earlier


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Now, I can stay here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and post whatever I want


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

w/o pissing off anyone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

it's kinda like a zoo.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

If they want to see me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

they just have to come to my zoo.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

65 posts away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

from another hundred done.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but I plan on doing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

another hundred after that.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

or as many as I can in 3 hrs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm set!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

my tooth is starting to hurt


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

it must not like buffalo wings


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I just got a root canal done


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

first surgery of three


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I could feel the dentist


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

getting all 4 canals empty of pulp


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and I still have pain


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I have to watch Swamp thing to the end.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

to find out who the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

babe is playing: Ms. Pointsetter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

She's a yummy brunette


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

48 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

till 4100.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

posts that is.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Google shows nothing for that babe.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

So now I have to wait till the credits


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

she's either a no one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

or a model trying to break into bigtime


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

hopefully a nude model


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

that would be awesome


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

39 posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

that's a cake walk


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I found the Swamp thing chick!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Monique Gabrielle!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

She's a model!!


As I said.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

She's been a blonde too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm getting the pics!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

What a rack!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Now that that's taken care of...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

where am I at?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Oh post count.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

25 till 4100.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

503 for the past 24 hours!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

1021 for the last week.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Rock only has me by just over 70!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

He's dead!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I still have a good 2 1/2 hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Species 2 is on.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

with Netasha Hendrich


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

heres the pics


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

As you can easily tell she's hot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

12 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

11 till 4100


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

now 10


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Species 2 is so dumb


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

at least in part one she's nekkid' a lot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

6 to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I whore on another site along side this one.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

four.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Three.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

two left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Am I there yet?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Booyah!!! 4100 posts!


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

I hate root canals, I had one a few years back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I've already had two.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I want one on every tooth.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

with it being the 21st century and all


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

I got nauseous


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> with it being the 21st century and all


you think there'd be an easier way to do it.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

just the other day though I was eating some fries and crunch... I felt like I broke my tooth on a rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I wish they had a laser or something to kill the root without drilling


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

I looked down and found my gold crown fell out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

There's got to be a way


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

fortunately the gold crown was covering the tooth that I had a root canal on a few years back...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I looked down and found my gold crown fell out



Gold?  Money man!


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

So I felt no pain


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

Bit they charged me 200 bucks just to clean the crown and tooth area and cement it back in....


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

I am working in the wrong occupation


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah I like gold


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

I think they are best for strength too.... as long as they are on the bottom so nobody see's it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Both my surgeries were free!


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

any good movies to see in the theatre satan?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

even my shoulder surgery was free!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

Is Eddie Murphy haunted mansion any good?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> any good movies to see in the theatre satan?



LOTR 3


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Is Eddie Murphy haunted mansion any good?



Don't know


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

I know lord of the rings - return of the king is good... But I want to wait a bit to see that.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

I saw pirates of carribean..that was pretty decent


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Dammit go now!


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

and bad boys II was good


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

You still have time to see it twice!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> and bad boys II was good



Yep.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

santa clause 2 was good ....
Get it for your daughter satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Look at the chick on the cover of this magazine.

http://www.atoboldon.com


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

You like african american women ?


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

Oh Satan....you can increase your avatar now to 75 x 75 pixels.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

in case you didn't already know.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I want the chick in the middle.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Oh Satan....you can increase your avatar now to 75 x 75 pixels.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll have to do it at home.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

For some reason Satanic Clip art is blocked??


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah...see mine.  I enlarged it   Prince bumped the size up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I wish we could get 100x100.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

blocked?


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

there is shitloads of satanic clip art


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

yeah, they're keepin' the white man down


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

yeah......100 x100 would be kewl


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> there is shitloads of satanic clip art



It's hard finding .gif's


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

but then you don't get as many posts per page.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

especially animated ones.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> but then you don't get as many posts per page.



True, but I'll still post.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

Well you can drop your little devil in as an avatar


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

But I like it where it is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

me too.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

But you could have 2 satans....


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

Just make the avatar you have now bigger


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I found a site.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Just make the avatar you have now bigger



I'm not all that good at doing that.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll do some changing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

This one is nice.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

a little too big though...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll try to shrink it at home.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

just not sure how.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Where'd Randy go?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

60 posts till 4200.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Whatever.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll mess with avatars later


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

57 posts till 4200.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Almost 5:00 a.m.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I got about an hour and 15 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

To post just over 50.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

er...53.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

So what to say?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

50 left!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

13 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and I'll take a break


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

hour or so left of work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

watching CNN


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

The thread is at 41 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and over 1200 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Not as good as Rock's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but people actually like him here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

No one likes me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

just my presence pisses people off.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

The Great Satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

is feared.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

4,200 posts baby!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I was going to leave


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but I still got an hour to kill


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

So I guess I'll stay.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

how could I leave?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I don't know any other websites.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

well I do,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but whever I leave IM


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I spend money


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

on something for my computers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

mostly LED's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

To brighten the case


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

To make it glow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm gonna take the red light out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

of one case


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm watching this sick thing on CNN


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

about kids being prostitued for sex


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

In Romania


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

This one guy is on film


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

pimping out his own son


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

his son is 15.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

strike that, he's 14


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

The father says they do it for food


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and cigarettes!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

75 posts more?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

No


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm busy watching TV


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

This is sick,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but interesting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm getting tired.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

So I'll post a lot of smilies.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

whatever it takes right?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

This is so much easier.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

another 55?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm mixing it up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

49 posts left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

you're losing it, bud..
43 pages of you...
damn...even I don't have that much to say!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

only 45 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

another easy 40 comin' up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and I thought it would be hard


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

only 30 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

And then I'll have to stop.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

a bunch of people


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

brought all kinds of candy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and food


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

25 more....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I wonder who else is on the board.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and how I'm doing for the last 24/7?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

16 posts more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and I'll finally stop.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

685 in the past 24 hours!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

1230 in the past week.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I plan on turning the 24 hour count to 700!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Just for spite


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

It's sick that were sending our money


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

to Iran.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

just because of an earthquake


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

we should tell them to deal with it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

as far as I'm concerned, we


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

just eliminated future terrorists


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

screw 'em all.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Iran, Syria, etc.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

we need to spend the money on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

those recent mudslides


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

a 6 month old is one of the missing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Look at that whoring!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

701 in the last 24 hour, this made it 702.  I'm outta here!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

A guy I work with just had to go to the doctor.  So I'm staying late.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Might as well post whore!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

It's what I do best.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I could be here for an hour


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

or as much as four hours.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Luckily I feel pretty alert.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and it's a Saturday.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I wonder who'll be on the boards this morning?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm never here this early.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm usually here earlier.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Cuz I'm cool!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

had to post in the Tupac thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

this guy was nothing great.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

just because he has a bunch of songs.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

they're just ramblings.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

of the hundreds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

there's only a few that are good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and gr81 is obsessed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

every thread he makes is about rap or tupac.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

get a fuckin' life.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Damn kids.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I can't believe some people.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and the stupid shit they care about.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

like it's ground shattering or something.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

when it's total fuckin' crap.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm watching Ally Mcbeal


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

she has killer legs.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and a body...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I love 'em skinny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

slender, soft.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

makes my mouth water.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I love those legs!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

She brought the mini back in style.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Those were the best I could find.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

No prob.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm horny enough.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

that's 4350 posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

It's funny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Ally McBeal is spending a night in jail


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

because she's in contempt of court.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

for such a little skirt.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and it's real short.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and perfect...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

44 left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

like my new pic?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

It's from an energy drink.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I get to retain my devil look


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but add the superhero aspect


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and the energy drink aspect


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Still no one here...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but that's o.k.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Back on top!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Frikin' rock ruined my efforts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

my gallant efforts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I need a break


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and a better mouse pad.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

like the one I have at home


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

with the gel pad at the wrist


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

that would be nice


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm gonna watch some HGTV


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

what a great channel


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

lot's of helpful tips


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

for those of us who have a house.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

to spend money on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

not an apartment.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

that would be a waste.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

of money


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

anyway


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I changed it to SciFi


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

watching mystery science theater 3000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

the movie they're watching


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

has that fat guy from


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Gilligan's Island


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

he plays a sheriff!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

It's some alien movie.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but a bad one...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

they always are.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

with caroony special effects


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

strange and funny


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I need more water.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and some protein


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

if I knew I was going to be working


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I would've brought more food.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

All they have here is junk food.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Ever hear of Net Zero?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

They're an ISP.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

They have a 'high speed' dial up service


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

high speed my ass.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I had the service for two weeks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

It took 5 minutes to load each page.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

One time I timed it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and took a few seconds shy of 8 minutes!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

48 posts left!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

time to stray away from typing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

getting too sore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

:bounce:


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm gettin sleepy!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

runnin' low on pwr


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

need to abbr.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

that last one is gooooooooood!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Now what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Almost at 4500


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

31 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

^^^^that's what I'll be


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

if I don't get away from this jusk food


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

while I'm hungry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I need to clear my computers history


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

after all these posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm sure I'm overloading it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

no, I don't have that kind of energy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

20 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I've said that like 8 times today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

looks like rain is coming.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

better than snow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I hate winter.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I hate the cold


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I can deal with heat.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I was in TX


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

from Jun 20 to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Aug 2 2001.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

it was 100 degrees everyday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but mostly 110.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

with your gear it was 130.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

every night I was destroyed.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll be here till 11


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but I'm getting tired of posting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I sure as hell won't be in the mood tonight.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but I have to post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I got to be superior!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

that's 4500 posts!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Wow.  900 for the last 24 hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I must hit 1000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

more smilies!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

look at this chick!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

her name is lisa ligon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

there's not a lot of pics of her on the web.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

She's in a bunch of videos


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

by this country singer.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I saw her while flippin' through the channels


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://angelshq.com/pages/lisaligon.html


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

i'd hit it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

again and again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Hah!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

The troops built a mini golf course in baghdad!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

too funny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I keep gettin' this error message


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

too much whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

is frying the server


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

at IM


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

back to whoring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

55 away from 4600.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

looks far away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

even though I know it's not.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

at least not for me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

maybe rock though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

what to talk about.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I know!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

the same post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

over and over!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

something long


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

so I go through a lot of pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

something from the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Church of Satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.churchofsatan.com/home.html


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

What to choose from?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

The Internet, that ultimate means for the spread of mediocrity, spans the entire globe, and it has, for good or ill, a ???Satanic presence.??? It is time to address some tendencies that, while previously hampered by snail-mail low technology, have now been set loose to undercut our movement by turning it into a circus, with particularly poorly-trained clowns taking the center ring. 

The use of the adjective ???Satanic??? with the noun ???community??? is oxymoronic. Why? The process of creating a ???community??? implies that its members come out into the open and become quantifiable, defining and exposing themselves. This technique is almost always used by an assemblage of people who want to claim some form of victim status, who want to whine that they are oppressed, and thus agitate for some form of ???special dispensations??? for their members. This idea is anathema to Satanists and contrary to Satanic principles. Recall Anton LaVey???s dictum that the Church of Satan must remain ???a custard that can???t be nailed to the wall???? While our philosophy is made abundantly clear and all of our literature is publicly available, the organization itself remains largely hidden. There is power in mystery. And it serves us well, should some form of organized anti-Satanism actually gain political or social power. So here is a simple fact: there is no ???Satanic Community??? nor should one ever exist. Please re-read the previous line until it begins to sink in. 

Satanism is a very unique philosophy, which has spawned an even more unusual movement and an organization, the Church of Satan, which has found a means for facilitating the interaction of a membership comprised of radical individualists. It is, in an apparent paradox that is a ???third-side synthesis,??? an organization for ???non-joiners.??? The structural basis for the Church of Satan is the ???cabal??? concept. It is maintained, for the most part, as an underground cell-system of individuals who share the basis of the philosophy created by Anton Szandor LaVey, but who find very unique ways of applying this philosophy towards their own personal goals. Above the surface, you might see some spokespersons, and some Grottos which have chosen to maintain a public presence. But, like an iceberg, most of our membership remains hidden in the murky depths. Some new members mistakenly want to make all Grottos public or publish membership lists, as they fail to grasp the concept behind the structure of the organization (they still haven???t shaken off pre-conceptions absorbed from herd culture). If, after explanations, they don???t begin to grasp that they are still thinking in a non-Satanic paradigm and thus they are working to counter our structure, they may be asked to leave the organization. 

Many members have chosen to affiliate but do not want to find others with whom to associate. Their reason for membership is to affirm their allegiance to the organization that publicly represents the philosophy that they hold dear, which gave a name to who they really are. These members do not interact with other members; they don???t seek out ???fellow Satanists.??? They remain underground, and pursue personal goals. We support these valued members who are ???non-joiners??? and their commitment remains strictly confidential. Other members may find through our organization a means for locating others who share particular passions, not just an interest in Satanism per se. Now, due to the ease of finding other like-minded individuals provided by current communications technology, the intelligent Satanist has every means at his disposal to do much of this on his own. We also have the Grotto System for members who do want a social venue for their practice of Satanism. This last group of members, it should be noted, is a very small percentage of the total organization. So we cover all of the needs and desires of our membership. 

Over the past 35 years, we have learned a striking truth: Satanists are amazingly diverse individuals and they may share very little in common beyond the fact that their approach to living leads them all to adopt the label ???Satanist.??? This is the reason why we do not have large gatherings of Church of Satan members, nor do we have conventions of any sort, as this group of individuals would never get along with one another en masse. Look at the evidence for this in the ghetto of online Satanism, which is a very small subset of people who call themselves Satanists. This bunch is the most contentious and cantankerous collection of curmudgeons ever seen in one place. So the very idea that these people could ever work together as a community is completely naïve???misguided idealism, rather than Satanic pragmatism. Satanists by nature follow their own tastes in such areas as politics and aesthetics; they have very uniquely personal hierarchical systems of values that are not necessarily congruent with those of other Satanists. I have met and corresponded with thousands of Satanists. I know this to be a fact. There are certainly some common threads, which can be deduced by considering the principles that under-gird The Satanic Bible. Love of and respect for animals, a desire for swift justice, and an aesthetic sense that demands that things rise above the mediocre are some of these. When obsessions other than a shared interest in the philosophy created by Anton LaVey do match, then Satanists can develop very passionate friendships and amazingly potent partnerships for attaining mutual goals. But just because two people call themselves ???Satanist??? does not mean that there will necessarily be such common denominators. 

Thus, to attempt to make this very loose and shadowy assemblage into something resembling other existing communities would mean disregarding the core principles of Satanism as a philosophy. Satanism as a movement would then become just another typical social device for human herding. Anton LaVey expressed his contempt for people who demonstrated the ???huddling??? instinct, explaining that it is a certain indication that they weren???t Satanists at all, just ???sheep??? who want to pretend to be ???goats.??? 

He was right. And we are constantly treated to displays of ???satanic wannabes??? parading around with websites and ???organizations,??? using our symbols and literature as a means for attempting to gain attention for themselves, while ostensibly claiming to want to be ???helping??? Satanism as a movement. Well, we say ???Thanks, but no thanks.??? We don???t need amateur help, particularly when this ???help??? demonstrates that the amateurs don???t grasp these very basic principles. 

Let???s look at a typical example. Here???s Joe (it could just as easily be Jane) Schitz, a general loser whose age is between 15 and 29. He???s heard about Satanism from his favorite ???let's freak out the parents??? rock star (like Marilyn Manson), and since he???s too lazy to go to the library to do research and too cheap to buy a book, he turns to the Internet. He surfs the web with a search engine of his choice and is confronted by hundreds of sites claiming to be giving valid information about Satanism. Since his image of Satanism includes (like his musical hero???s stage persona) public acclaim, wealth, sex, and notoriety, he is ill-equipped to deal with all this material, lacking any measure to discriminate the valid from the invalid. If he purchased and read The Satanic Bible or carefully read the essays and interviews on the Church of Satan???s official site, he???d begin to see what Satanism is really about. But that would be too much like work. Some of what he sees in this morass???imagery that might prove shocking to others, he likes. He thinks he???s found the passport to a position in the limelight. He compares his own humdrum existence with his perception of Satanism and suddenly wants to be a part of it. So, first off, he changes his name to some less-than-euphonious moniker like, Damien Anton Manson Dragon Azathoth the 23rd. 

A brief aside: What is it with these people who feel the need to adopt these ???spooky??? names? If they really hate the name with which they have been gifted by their parents, why not change it to something more effective as many Hollywood actors and other ???showbiz??? types have done? Something simple and catchy, easy to remember, but impressive. Names like John Wayne, Marilyn Monroe, Jayne Mansfield. Or you might even look to character names from pulp fiction or classic literature to find an appellation more suitable to your personality. However, names that sound like they should be listed on a membership card for a Count Chocula fan club should be avoided like the plague, yet they abound in the ranks of Satanic poseurs. Stop looking through lists of demon names (especially if they are from role-playing or video games). Here???s a challenge: don???t change your name at all. If you???ve looked at history, most of the great names are simply known because the people who had them achieved memorable things. People remember names like Mozart, Einstein, Edison, and Galileo, not because these names had any prior ???resonance,??? but because of what these individuals created. So, do you have what it takes to stick with your own name and, through your own creativity, make it a name which future generations will use as a synonym with fame or notoriety?

Back to our newbie. He might then start dressing in bizarre outfits, inspired by his favorite musician???s stage show (forgetting the fact that he isn???t a rock star and he isn???t on stage). He might wear black lipstick or nail-polish, or even go so far as to get a piercing or a tattoo (what a rebel!). He???s now received the negative attention of family and friends, but since he wants to be a rebel, he feels this is a good beginning. Now to expand his horizons as there???s a whole world out there, waiting to be annoyed! So, he gets on his parents??? computer and signs up for a free website (an easy process that has predictably lead to the ever-expanding Internet dreck festival). Next, he uses that search engine again to look up Satanism so as to find his own kind, now that he thinks he???s a Satanist. What does he find? A plethora of others like himself! Must mean there???s a ???community,??? and he???s dying to be a big cheese in it. He???s his own God, isn???t he? He???s just got to show everyone else out there that he???s better than they are. So, he immediately begins to lift graphics from the sites he encounters, as well as any essays he thinks sound scary enough to enhance his reputation???only writings by the most famous names in Satanism will do. The very idea of copyrighted material and creators??? rights never enters his mind, particularly as he feels???by putting these graphics and texts on his site???that he is ???helping??? to support Satanism. Anybody who???d tell him otherwise must just be an old fuddy-duddy who just wants to rain on his parade???so screw them! 

He is now determined to be the ???Great Black Hope??? of Satanism. He wants to evangelize people concerning his new-found identity (just because he???s unaware of the vast amount of representation that???s been done over the last 35 years by Church of Satan spokespersons must mean it just wasn???t very good???it couldn???t possibly mean he didn???t know how to do research). 

Eventually, he runs across the official website of the Church of Satan. He finds it to be a gold mine of material to pilfer (and that he is stealing and thus violating the Satanic concept of ???responsibility to the responsible??? would never come to focus in what passes for his ???thinking???). 

Next, he decides that he???ll start a Satanic organization. Since he???s a God, how can he not be a leader? He???d never think of ???following??? someone with more intelligence and experience. That would make him seem ???weak,??? to admit that he doesn???t instantly know everything. Naturally he???s got to be the High Priest (move over Anton LaVey). Anyone who emails him and compliments his site becomes a member and if they kiss ass particularly well, they receive an instant Priesthood. After he???s been at this for a few weeks (if he???s patient), he finally decides that he???s going to approach the Church of Satan and propose an alliance, as he thinks he???s really become the leading force for keeping Satanism alive in the world. The poor old Church of Satan just better recognize this, lest it be left in his dust. So he sends an email, full of bluster and bravado, claiming he???s got a huge international organization (of which we???ve never heard, naturally), and a website (Satan save us!). He signs this portentous missive with his grand new name, appended to which are numerous titles such as ???High Priest of the Universal Elite Legions.??? One of our representatives reads this (and a dozen like it which came in that week) and then dutifully checks out the site, discovering (once its interminable download is over, as it is chock-full of crappy animations and soundfiles), that it is also full of stolen Church of Satan material (both copyrighted texts and graphics). Our representative then sends a formal email pointing out these blatant copyright violations and asks ???High Priest Azathoth??? to remove them, or else we???ll have to approach his service provider. This naturally enrages ???HPA,??? (How dare the Church of Satan stop him from becoming the world???s greatest Satanic leader?!). So he writes back, his response full of profanity and indignation???after all, his ???Satanic Genius??? has not been recognized. Our Church of Satan representative must then go through the tedious task of contacting HPA's Internet service provider, quoting the guidelines for service of which HPA is in violation, and then monitoring the situation until that page has either removed all copyrighted materials, or is simply cancelled by the provider (the usual outcome). 

Now, disgruntled Damien, thwarted in his bid to rule the world of Satanism, must start a campaign to re-assert himself in the ???Satanic Community,??? with the Church of Satan as his target (How dare they protect their material when I know how to use it better?!). He???ll email his cronies and they will try to invade chat rooms frequented by real Satanists, doing their best to prevent pleasurable discussions from taking place. That the ???Ops??? for these chat rooms kick and ban them only serves as a stimulant. They could make their own chat room in which they would be free to gather and discuss how rotten the Church of Satan is, but that never suffices. They desperately want recognition by real Satanists, and they???ll get it by being annoying, rather than trying to earn respect for any tangible achievements or simply engaging in intelligent discussion. 

Of course, our would-be High Priest may eventually find something else to hold his interest. He might actually go out on a date, or find that he does have some kind of skill which he needs to practice (aside from being a royal asshole???the one skill which he???s perfected by now). But he may prolong his tenure in the ???Satanic Community??? if he stumbles into another kind of online group???a collection of like-small-minded losers, who have washed up on the shoals of the Internet, after their website-vessels have been sunk by the torpedoes of the mean old Church of Satan. Here is the haven wherein he???ll find fellow self-proclaimed ???High Priests.??? They are usually collected under the direction of a new ???Magus??? (even more pretentious and pompous then they are, hence he???s top of the shit heap). Here they will huddle together, fueled by their hatred for the fact that they couldn???t conquer the Satanic Universe as embodied in the Church of Satan and united in their envy of those who have earned positions therein. Now they have a peanut gallery to cheer them on, as they spew their illiterate vitriol (of particularly dilute vintage) against the real Satanists whom they might encounter. They will clutter Usenet as well as chat rooms with their pointless, moronic postings. Of course, when the time comes to sort out the pecking order amongst these ???High Priests,??? then the fur will fly and schisms will abound as they scratch out each other???s eyes fighting over ever-sillier titles. Eventually they will just leave Satanism behind altogether (if only this would happen with greater speed). 

Does any of this sound familiar? Does this example hold up a mirror to YOU? If so, please take a good long look and think about what you are projecting to those real Satanists whom you might encounter. 

You may well ask, ???So what is it that the eager individual, new to Satanism, might do to help the Satanic movement???? (Not the ???Satanic Community.???) The answer is simple. Satanism is about centering the world on yourself, which means knowing yourself as fully as possible. What are your passionate interests (aside from Satanism) and what are your talents? Once you have an answer to this question, then you should set out to achieve something in these arenas. Sounds easy, doesn???t it? But it is a tall order for many, who must buy a ready-made identity and then bludgeon other people with it in order to be noticed. Lately, too many of them have the mistaken idea that they are Satanists. And they have access to computers. 

The person who has a talent for baking and figures out how to make some damn fine chocolate chip cookies, and then shares this secret with friends (enriching their world with delicious cookies), or makes an empire out of selling these to other people, is someone who is using a Satanic principle to further their lives. If this person becomes a world famous cookie magnate, or just the neighborhood???s most revered baker, and THEN lets people know that his philosophy is Satanism, then THAT is a deed which forwards the movement. Our baker will have demonstrated that a Satanist is a person with the capability to do something exemplary. Dressing up weirdly, making shabby websites, and screaming to the world that you are a ???Satanist??? only impresses utter fools, and does nothing to help our movement. 

Want recognition from other Satanists? Deliver the goods. Don???t make hollow promises, pretentious claims, and overblown pontifications. Just do something and do it well. Are you a musician, artist, mathematician, publisher, athlete, scientist, engineer, designer, scholar, architect, writer or craftsperson? Show us what you???ve got. I guarantee that the real Satanists will take notice. 

Founding your own ???satanic organization??? is a detriment to our movement. First off, why reinvent the wheel? We already have an international organization (the Church of Satan) which is the fountainhead of the movement, and it is one that is exceedingly flexible in accommodating qualified members??? desires to flex their leadership muscles. Just ask us. We have plenty of Grotto Masters as well as members who have founded special interest Orders. If you agree with our philosophy, then there is a place for you with us. A proliferation of ???organizations??? fragments the movement, particularly as these ???organizations??? offer nothing new. It is like putting a poor imitation of a fine wine in a bottle with a label that is very much like that of the original fine wine. There is no differentiation or enrichment, just half-assed knock-offs. Seen those fake Rolex watches? It is the same principle. People may be very sincere in this imitation, but they should understand that the effect is ultimately negative to our movement. 

Additionally, these far-too-numerous website-based ???organizations??? give our movement the appearance of a gaggle of squabbling children, all stamping their feet and crying for attention. If you want to create your own group whose purpose is some creative endeavor (like a consortium creating art or publishing a magazine or producing music), rather than simply an attempt to be yet another ???satanic organization,??? then that does have validity. If you want to start an online pen-pal site, then by all means do so (and you can have whatever standards you choose concerning those who may participate), but don???t claim that it is a ???satanic organization??? and hand out titles. Just be honest about what it really is. Remember ???Satanic Sin #2???? 

Also, if you really have a take on Satanism which is not congruent with that put forth in Anton LaVey???s writings (which means, it is something different), then you should try to start your own group. See if others might share your vision. Just don???t claim it is the Church of Satan and don???t steal the Church of Satan???s symbols and literature. 

If you do agree with Satanism as formulated by Anton LaVey and you have a website, just put up a link to the official Church of Satan site (www.churchofsatan.com). You don???t have to be a member to link to us. Let your own site be a reflection of yourself, an exploration of things that you enjoy and admire, things about which you are so passionate that you are becoming an expert in them (other than Satanism). Then you might discuss how Satanism is a natural outgrowth of your individuality, and how it has helped you in your pursuits. Finally, send your audience on over to our site to get all the basic material. Isn???t that easy? 

We have been at this task of representing Satanism to the international media for a long time now. The people currently running our organization have been at it for at least a decade, and we were assisting Anton LaVey himself when he was alive. So we continue the practice of screening our representatives with great care. Some might fear that they won???t measure up, or their eagerness makes them impatient to ???get out there.??? But they need to realize that we are the caretakers of a worldwide movement, and it is our job to make certain that those who are authorized to represent us can do so at every level and with consummate skill and lucidity. If you really think you might have talents in this area, then you should be able to prove that to us, and perhaps we???ll give you a shot at it. It is relatively easy for members to become Grotto Masters, and this is an excellent testing ground, though not required for all who speak for us. Since our religion is a very controversial one, we cannot afford to make mistakes, so we will not allow people to represent us unless we are convinced that they will always present our ideas with great precision. 

One of the dangers of Satanic philosophy is that it ???puffs-up??? people, giving them over-inflated illusions of their own value to others. The current appallingly-democratic notion that everyone???s opinion must be given equal validity is carried over into Satanism when these folks all take the notion that ???You are your own God??? and then assume that they are everyone else???s God as well. And they forget, once entering into a pantheon of self-proclaimed deities, that all Gods are not of equal stature. Stratification, once again, always comes into play. This principle is another which is frequently ignored or misunderstood by those new to Satanism. 

As far as I can tell, the rest of the world???s religions and philosophies don???t have this problem, and this is generally because they preach submission. When someone reads the Holy Bible, he doesn???t immediately go out, make a website-Vatican emblazoned with the Papal Seal, claim he is a Cardinal or Pope, and ordain his correspondents as Priests, Bishops, and Arch-Bishops. Satanism???s championing of self-empowerment is used against Satanism itself when over-zealous amateurs decide they have a ???mission??? to represent Satanism. Our answer: ???Live Satanism. Leave the representation of it to those who have been carefully trained in that area.??? If you really want to be among those people, then take the time to practice and study and show us the results of these efforts. Remember, ???Satanism demands study, not worship!??? But that study is an in-depth one of the human animal. It includes such topics as philosophy, history, religious beliefs, anthropology, sociology, psychology, and the hard sciences. The members of the Priesthood of Mendes, who represent us publicly, understand much in these areas. But there???s more. 

They have their Priesthood not only because they have this knowledge, but because they have also applied it to honing their talents and using them to make a mark on the world itself, outside of the subject of Satanism. This is a great deal to ask of people, but we require no less for entry into the Priesthood of Mendes. The Priesthoods of other religions require years of study and apprenticeship, so it shouldn???t come as a surprise that we also have exacting standards. We are a worldwide religious and philosophical movement, and we will not lower our standards to accommodate over-eager neophytes. 

Anyone who sets up a website and proclaims himself and his friends ???Priests,??? or other pompous titles, demonstrates a lack of security and an inability to understand that meaningful titles must be earned from people who have attained concrete achievements. Otherwise, such titles are a pretentious joke, and those who hand them out make organized Satanism seem like a goofy ???Satan fan club,??? in which practically everybody who joins is a Priest. This does not help the stature of the movement, for reasons which should be obvious. 

So, if you really want to promote Satanism, then the door is wide open. Know yourself, master your abilities, and win the respect of people whose respect is worth gaining (and it is up to you to pick them). They will then become part of your life, and mutual enrichment will follow. We who administer the Church of Satan can then add you to the list, when we proudly point out our amazingly talented and creative members. Then those who look in on Satanism from the outside will be awed at the richness to be found. Clear away this flea circus of ???satanic websites??? and online ???organizations??? and promote Satanism by living life to the fullest. Retain the mystery, explore your passions, confound and confuse ???til the stars be numbered. That is the future of our movement. We???re still looking for a few outstanding individuals???care to join us?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

again!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

it won't let me!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

The Necronomicon is a fictional ???prop,??? invented by the American writer Howard Phillips Lovecraft. 

During his brief life (from 1890 to 1937), he produced original short stories (as well as extensive revisions to the tales of other authors), novels, poetry, and essays and is now considered to be one of the most significant authors of supernatural fiction in the twentieth century. He spent most of his life in Providence, Rhode Island, and he chose to set most of his stories there, or in imaginary towns and locales in Massachusetts. His writings were published in pulp magazines and amateur press publications, which meant that his readership was limited. August Derleth and Donald Wandrei started a publishing company called Arkham House, and after his death brought Lovecraft???s work to the attention of a far broader audience beginning with the release of The Outsider and Others in 1939. His writing is considered to be seminal for much succeeding fiction in the genres he explored, and it still exerts a powerful influence on artists and film-makers. 

As Douglas Robillard noted in his essay on Lovecraft in The Penguin Ecyclopedia of Horror and the Supernatural, ???A feature of Lovecraft???s fiction that sets it off from that of many writers in the genre is his construction, as he wrote, of a background of consistent and elaborate pseudomyth.??? Thus, his invention of the ultimate grimoire, the Necronomicon, was an important part of his fictional modus operandi. Lovecraft first referred to the Necronomicon in 1922 in his short story ???The Hound,??? which was later collected into the volume Dagon & Other Macabre Tales, published by Arkham House in 1965, and he went on to include it in several other stories. A circle of writers who were friends and correspondents with HPL also started mentioning this book in their horror tales, thus making it seem like it really existed. The illusion was well done, as they would mention this fake book amongst the names of actually existing books that dealt with witchcraft and demonology. Inspired by HPL, they too invented diabolical books to add atmosphere to their tales: Clark Ashton Smith???The Book of Eibon, Robert E. Howard???Unaussprechlichen Kulten, Robert Bloch???Cultes des Goules and De Vermis Mysteriis among many others. The practice of this ???Lovecraft Circle??? of writers to invent ???forbidden books??? is very well documented. They would even create bogus histories of various editions for each of these books to add to the verisimilitude.

From volume V of his Selected Letters (p. 418, 1937, published by Arkham House) Lovecraft wrote:

???The name Necronomicon (nekros, corpse; nomos, law; eikon, image = An Image [or Picture] of the Law of the Dead) occurred to me in the course of a dream, although the etymology is perfectly sound.???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll have to use lots of long stuff.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

The time has come to report to you, our cherished members, about the current ???state of the church.???

The Church of Satan:

The Church itself remains, as it was intended to be, a cabal of like-minded, highly independent individuals who don???t require a social support group. Such selective folk, the aristocracy of the able, at times partake of the pleasure of finding those few who share their personal interests. When such fortuitous linkages occur, these mutual passions often fuel the production of goods that are sent out into the world, to be shared with those of highly-evolved tastes and superb senses of discrimination. Such efforts are as boulders thrown into the stagnant pond of mass consciousness, raising conceptual tsunamis whose effects are seen for years to come. As you read on, you will note that we are taking a proactive interest in the promotion of these endeavors.

E-Bulletin list:

Beginning in January of XXXVII A.S., I shall be launching an E-Bulletin as a means for directly addressing our membership, beyond our News page and other announcements posted on this, our official web site. To that end, we now strongly suggest that all members of the Church of Satan obtain an e-mail address, and notify us of this at your soonest convenience. Members who currently don???t own computers should find access to the Internet through computers in libraries and Internet cafés, and they may use free e-mail services such as Hotmail or Yahoo to obtain an address. Once you have this address, e-mail us a notice at e-mail@churchofsatan.com and we will include you on the E-Bulletin list. We may request that you confirm your membership before adding you to this list. The bulletins will be issued as deemed necessary, and members may contribute news of their own projects which may be included, if and when they are relevant.

Special Interest Groups:

It has never been the purpose of the Church of Satan to provide a haven for huddlers, and so we have generally eschewed aboveground means for organized interaction. This tends to attract people who are desperate for sources of amusement, who generally offer nothing in return to those who end up being entertainers for these parasites. However, over the years we???ve seen that many amazing projects have come into being through the sub rosa interaction of some of our talented members who share similar interests. To the end of facilitating more such results to enrich all of us, we are preparing to launch Special Interest Groups. These are meant as ???think tanks??? for brainstorming concepts and then producing a concrete manifestation of this interaction.

I???m asking you, our members, to send me suggestions for the sort of pursuits in which you personally would like to be involved. Send them to SIG@churchofsatan.com. So far, we are considering launching groups for various sciences, which would produce essays, and for the various arts, which would produce artworks (music, literature, paintings, films, sculptures, videos, exhibitions, performances, books, magazines and so on). We have members interested in promoting our philosophy in languages other than English, and thus we will have SIGs for working towards translating and publishing existing Satanic literature as well as creating new works for our growing international membership in specific different languages. 

The only limits to this endeavor are the collected passions of our membership. But it is crucial that all who choose to participate understand that the goal is not just intercommunication, but to work towards some form of tangible result which can be shared with the membership, and perhaps also with those of the outside world who are worthy. General interaction will be through e-mail, as we are not limiting this to geographic proximity, though more personal contact might be required for specific projects. 

So, the focus of our organization will continue to be outwards, toward moving the real world, not inwards and insular. In brief, the SIGs are intended to be a catalyst for projects that are brought to fruition in ways that will move the world in Satanic directions. The trick for success, as we Satanists are well aware, is to know the precise fulcrum point, and then apply an idea whose time has come.

Membership:

This continues to grow at a satisfying pace, and the processing time for Registered Membership now takes about a month. Soon we will be accepting online payments, and that will work to make the processing time briefer still. We are currently focusing on processing Registered Memberships as well as evaluating the many applications for Grotto Master status. Once we???ve completed this stage, we will then begin to process the waiting Active Membership Applications. Then we will be prepared to place eligible members in touch with local Grotto Masters. We thank you for your patience as we continue to expand our administrative foundation.

Phase:

Over the course of the existence of our Church, we have seen several distinctive phases, marking the growth and development of this experiment. We list them from our first decade retrospective written by Anton LaVey, and printed in The Cloven Hoof, Volume VIII, #2.

The First Phase, Emergence, crystallized the zeitgeist into reality???let loose the knowledge of a Satanic body politic into a ready but dumbfounded social climate.

The Second Phase, Development, saw an organizational and institutional expansion as a result of carefully stimulated exploitation attracting a variety of human types from which to distill a Satanic ???ideal.???

The Third Phase, Qualification, provided sufficient elucidation to establish the tenets of contemporary Satanism, contrary to prior or current misinterpretation. The Satanic Bible, The Satanic Rituals, and The Compleat (Satanic) Witch might have been conveniently overlooked, but were readily obtainable to any who chose to gain knowledge of our doctrine and methodology. An aura of respectability prevailed???often to a point of overcompensation???to counterbalance inaccurate presumptions by the outside world.

The Fourth Phase, Control, encouraged dispersion and the Peter Principle as a means of isolating the ???ideal??? evaluated from Phase Two. De-institutionalization separated the builders from the dwellers, thus filtering and stratifying what began as an initiatory organization???or persuasion???into a definite social structure.

The Fifth Phase, Application, establishes tangible fruition???the beginning of a harvest, so to speak. Techniques, having been developed, can be employed. The Myths of the Twentieth Century are recognizable and exploitable as essential stimuli. Human foibles may be viewed with an understanding towards radical embellishment.

The Sixth Phase, the development and production of Artificial Human Companions, has become part of our Pentagonal Revisionism statement.

We have seen some fascinating strides in the evolution of this Sixth Phase, particularly in the work of the Real Doll company. But overall, the general lack of discrimination that characterizes the herd has led them to be content with something less concrete for their sense of self-satisfaction. Indeed, the spread of the personal computer has provided the outlet wherein the masses??? fantasies of adequacy, both sexual and social, are fulfilled. We ???misanthropologists??? have observed that it now takes place in chat rooms, via instant messaging, and in the fantasy world of web sites, all played out on the screen of a cathode ray tube???the computer monitor as messianic son of the television God worshipped in the homes of all herd peoples. It is only for the pioneering few to reject the touch of the keyboard, and pursue actual flesh-like textures produced by the artificers of contemporary androids. In their secret laboratories, they carry on in this Rotwangian endeavor, and currently we may look to Japan for the latest technological advances in the emergent art of robotics.

We are now in the midst of a Seventh Phase, that of Elaboration, wherein the results obtained from the continued application of our basic theories are examined and then crafted into ever more effective practice. Our productive members are now refining the materials which we began to reap in the harvest of the Fifth Phase, and combining them in ways ever more subtle and complex, which influence society in the directions of our Will. Based on our understanding of the myths of the Twentieth Century, some of us may work towards the formation of the mythology of the Twenty First Century. From the shattering of sacred icons we move towards secular icon building, generating new archetypes that will join the current pantheon of essential imagery. We are on the threshold of what may be a long period during which the innovators in our movement formulate symbols and characters that embody the quintessence of our values???self-determination, discrimination, and pride in accomplishment. In time, these may become broadly accepted ensigns of what is truly Satanic???as we define Satanism. 

Satanism culturally promotes the idea that a diverse range of choices should be open to the aware individual. The availability of such options will always threaten tyrants who wish to force ???infidels,??? often on pain of death, towards conversion to their ???One True Way.??? It doesn't matter which deity is pictured benignly spreading his or her arms for the forced followers. Satanists see this embrace as that offered by the ???Virgin of Nuremberg,??? and we refuse it. And the time may come when our ???fellow travelers,??? who enjoy the benefits of our global secular society, do likewise. Let those who fear us continue to do so for the precise reason: that our way of life, if widely embraced, will limit the repressive reign of spiritual fanaticism.

As our ideas gain acceptance in new areas of the globe, we may see a swift progression through some of our earlier phases in various previously isolated locales. Our current swift communications technology makes certain that our far-flung members may get swiftly up-to-speed.

Philosophy:

Satanism as a philosophy remains a tool used by certain carnal individuals, a pragmatic means for attaining the fullest satisfaction in their lives. As a movement, Satanism may find it wise, wherever possible, to promote the proliferation of social structures that champion individualism as a value, and advocate maximum personal liberty for those who have the proper strengths required to wield this privilege with absolute responsibility.

Indulgence was the ???watchword??? chosen by Anton LaVey when he founded the Church of Satan in 1966. I think a case may certainly be made that this concept has in the interim made a lasting impact on human society. As we look through the landscape of what is currently offered, we see that Dr. LaVey???s vision has had broad cultural effect, as the amount of freedom for personal pleasure has abundantly increased on all levels of social strata.

Dr. LaVey also noted that a prime danger was that the old concept of finding a ???scapegoat??? to blame for one???s actions is becoming part of the weft and weave of our society. The escape clause that some ???Devil made me do it??? is behind the current victim-culture of ???political correctness??? that has seen full fruition in the extant laws of many nations. 

Criminals who commit reprehensible acts are often deemed blameless, while nebulous currents in society itself are given the mantle of responsibility for demented, irresponsible behavior. We see our judiciary tacitly accepting the idea that people are automatons, who must of necessity be programmed from without by societal influences. This absolves criminals from blame when they do what is consensus ???evil,??? and seeks to put the responsibility anywhere but upon the heads of the perpetrators. Hence, we witness the widely-practiced twisted theory of injustice which mandates that ???blameless??? criminals must be offered mercy and forgiveness.

Satanists now call for a halt to this grotesquery. We do this through the advocacy of our current watchword: Justice. Our means for its implementation is ???Lex Talionis?????? that punishment must fit in kind and degree the crime. Such a dictum has been cherished in ancient cultures and is overdue for a full-scale rebirth. The doom which should be over every person is: ???Let it be upon your own head.??? Only you can take credit for your successes, and only you must be at fault for your failures. It is high time to put an end to the perpetual whining, finger pointing, and begging for special dispensations. And the current of general opinion is now flowing towards our desired direction.

The recent terrorist attacks on the United States evoked a worldwide fervor that just retribution be meted out for these criminal acts. Mercy is being discarded in favor of a true Satanic passion for justice. We have reached a historical ???fulcrum point,??? wherein the ???mass??? of widely-embraced values may now be leveraged in our desired direction. The time is now for Satanists, and others who cherish individual liberty, to expose the madness of religious fanaticism, wherever it may arise, and show the world-at-large that freedoms are threatened by those willing to die for their immaterial deities. We may see a continued societal transformation, if the understanding of the nature of the current situation is kept in sharp focus. The former days of forgiveness will be ended as aroused nations visit their wrath upon those who are enemies to the freedoms offered by secular civilization.

To conclude this address, I stress that our organization and philosophy are both ???organic,??? ever evolving, for they are predicated on the continued deepening of our understanding of the beast called Man. Such knowledge may be utilized to broaden the horizons of freedom and responsibility???but this practice demands virtuosity. Anton LaVey established an insightful foundation which stands us in good stead as we further explore the implications of his ideas while we elaborate the applications of Satanism in our current cultural milieu, setting the stage for future permutations. He sounded the ???fundamental tone,??? and we now compose exquisite symphonies from the resultant overtones, provoking ???sympathetic vibrations??? in those of like nature. We shall never become hidebound, as the natural progression of evolution and revolution are axiomatic to our philosophy. Satanism???s essence is to flow with Nature???ever forward!

So, my Epicurean comrades, we are in exciting times. Indulge, innovate, and celebrate the unique life that is your precious treasure, as well as the lives of those dear to you, who enrich your days by their very existence. The world is ours, so go forth and fill your experience with satisfaction. As you flow with the eternal now, may it be in exquisite pleasure.

Hail Satan!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

That's long!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

what else is there?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Throughout the thirty-three years of its existence, the Church of Satan has continued to expand while its character has undergone a number of carefully-planned developmental phases. In the process, we have at times found it necessary to eject individuals who have acted in ways that were not in keeping with our high standards for social behavior. We have also had a small number of individuals freely depart from us, finding our means too challenging to their false images of personal superiority. Neither types are ever missed, as the true elite of talented, highly-motivated, productive, creative, and above all independent individuals still find their way to us. They work to move the world, using Satanism as the fulcrum for their efforts.

There have been those who would attempt to imitate us, but they usually discover that our shoes are far too big to fill. Short-lived spinoffs have included The Church of Satanic Brotherhood, Ordo Templi Satanas, Order of the Black Ram, Church of Lucifer, Thee Orthodox Satanic Church and so on. None of these has prospered or even affected the course of Satanism, as they have quickly collapsed due to the lack of energy or direction. Since the death of our High Priest and Founder, even more imitators have emerged, trying to make their way to the center ring. These sorry clowns are banished by their own lack of competence to the side rings, quickly passed over as the discerning look towards us for the genuine star performers. See our Bunco Sheet for tips on how to identify these wannabees.

One group formed by ex-members of the Church of Satan which has continued to exist, albeit as a small and fairly clandestine vanity organization riding on the funds provided by its funder, is the Temple of Set. This bunch is significant only in that they have continued to try to ride upon the coattails of the Church of Satan, and indeed even publicly claim to be the successor to and custodian of the Church of Satan. You might have come across some advertisements or writing influenced by these Setians. Don???t be fooled; they are not in any way associated with the Church of Satan and their tales of schism are convenient diversions. Let us examine from whence this group appeared and clear away their false claims. 

In 1974 C.E. the Church of Satan instituted its fourth phase of development. The thrust of this phase was to reorient the members at all levels to proceed on a far more independent course. Previously we had issued charters for formal Grottos which were small congregations comprised of Satanists in specific geographical regions. It had been discovered that these formal Grottos led certain members to confine their efforts at personal advancement to the realm of the Grotto alone, rather than towards the success in the outside world???which is of paramount importance to Satanism. Certain members were far more interested in trying to gain elevated rank yet were merely competing in the Grotto???s social arena. They neglected to develop their talents and forge ahead. Many other members were strong-willed individualists who did not mix well with other Satanists. Rather than functioning as bases for the development of Satanic strategies, these groups often became shields against true advancement, filled with huddlers who were solely interested in internecine strife. Not everyone involved fit this picture, but there were enough to make it obsolete as a system of growth. 

The new phase stressed independent functioning, keeping individuals separated to pursue their own goals. If Satanists used their initiative to find their fellows and wished to informally create groups for socialization and ritual, that was most acceptable. But the momentum for the existence of these informal groups had to come from the social compatability of the constituent members, not geographical proximity. 

This phase of isolation, which laid the groundwork for a much broader base for Satanism as a movement (seen today especially in the commercial acceptance of Satanic imagery in the popular Heavy Metal music business), was upsetting to the pen-pal and coffee klatsch conclave members, whom it was basically designed to ease out of the way. Michael A. Aquino, at that time the editor of The Cloven Hoof, had attained the IV° and was injecting a strongly supernaturalist bent to the Hoof???s articles. Mr. Aquino had a history of creating documents which he claimed to have transcribed from superhuman entities. These include the Diabolicon (1970 C.E.), a series of statements from Satan, Beelzebub, Azazel, Abaddon, Asmodeus, Astaroth, Belial, and Leviathan, as well as the Ninth Solstice Message (1974 C.E.) which declared Anton LaVey a daimon. 

Dr. LaVey who, having a firm grasp on the Church???s tiller, began to implement the phase which had slowly been evolving over the previous two years. He had even outlined the basic concepts for this formal phase during the summer of 1972 C.E. in a letter to Aquino, stating that the social Satanists and their limelight-loving priests contribute nothing to Satanism as a movement, and that they would fall by the wayside when they didn???t receive the attention they sought by starting their own churches. LaVey wrote that he had far more respect for his underground clergy who were very productive in the real world. Aquino did not accept this, especially Dr. LaVey???s awarding of priesthoods to non-esoteric, non-public achievers and thus he would no longer be privy to even the small amount of information regarding underground activities that had previously been given to him. LaVey was determined that the status of Church members should reflect their standing in the world outside of the organization. Degrees are not reflective of simple book learning and esoteric knowledge, but the actual application of Satanic principles towards personal advancement. To this end, the Church would honor values given to it in kind with degree recognition as would be deemed appropriate by Dr. LaVey. The achievement of degrees via written tests was not to be abandoned at this time, but this additional means of advancement was now open to the above-ground members. This was formalized by the new phase in 1974 C.E. and outlined to Aquino in May, during one of his rare personal meetings with Dr. LaVey. 

Aquino did not protest this policy at the meeting and later claimed this alternate route to advancement as a public reason to announce a break with the Church of Satan, accusing Dr. LaVey of selling degrees. He wrote letters to his handful of pen-pal cronies, fellow mystics who had also mourned the new phase, and they too resigned to go off with Aquino and form their own group. Aquino had wanted to start a Second Church of Satan but was thwarted by copyright laws. Instead, recalling his readings of Egyptian history and mythology, he claimed to have invoked Satan (in whom he literally believed as an entity) and to have been answered instead by Set, the actual Prince of Darkness who, through a series of realizations in Aquino???s mind, caused him to record as Set???s answer a document which he titled the Book of Coming Forth by Night. This supernatural revelation supposedly gives him the right to supercede the Church of Satan. Doesn???t that sound familiar? 

Aquino would like you to believe that the entire Priesthood of the Church of Satan followed him in departing. This is untrue, especially as there were many underground members, including priests and higher, of whom he had no knowledge. His own claims for numbers of departed Church of Satan members continually fluctuates in his own writings. The Church of Satan was at that time, and still continues to be, a large and highly stratified organization with many discreet individuals placed in positions of power. As Orwell had envisioned in his classic 1984, it is not an organization in the usual sense as it is held together by an idea whose time has come, which is indestructible. The departure of less than thirty members can hardly be called a schism. This was instead a welcome housecleaning of an element that had become less than desirable to the future development of the Church of Satan. And thus the fourth phase functioned as planned and Aquino became one of those who, as predicted in 1972 C.E., fell by the wayside. 

The ex-Satanists who formed the Temple of Set follow a path quite different from that of the Church of Satan, which has never veered from its dedication to rational self-interest, indulgence, and a glorification of the carnal and material. The belief in Set as an actual entity with whom followers may commune is in marked contrast to our disbelief in any external deity figures. They have a consuming preoccupation with rank and status within their organization, thus titles and medallions of degree level are eagerly sought by members to affirm their position in the pecking order of the temple???s internal world (particularly evident at their conclaves). This is not surprising considering Aquino???s background???a boyhood steeped in military academies and in pursuit of Boy Scout merit badges. The Church of Satan retains its right to grant degrees, but these are still based on an individual???s achievements in the outside world and his level of freedom from herd conformity and independence from forced interaction with the masses. Striving for fancy titles and rankings is not a part of Satanism. The literature of the Church of Satan is published and distributed worldwide to any interested individuals. The Temple of Set prints private literature available only to members, and some of it is limited to those of the correct rank. To further learn about these pseudo-Satanists, you might choose to contact them for information, but be forewarned that real Satanism is not hiding underneath their academic exterior. A worthwhile and informative study by an anthropologist who joined the Temple of Set is The Magicians, by Gini Graham Scott, Ph.D. (New World Books, 308 Spruce St., San Francisco, CA 94118). This will give you insights into their beliefs, practices, and social interactions.

Interestingly enough, with the stepping down (for the second time) of Michael Aquino as High Priest of the Temple of Set and the accession of Don Webb, a change in emphasis seems to be emerging. Webb has stated in an article entitled ???Concerning Satanism??? that, ???The Temple of Set has begun the process of distancing from the term ???Satanism,??? a cultural fad of the latter part of the Twentieth Century of the Common Era.??? We think that is just fine.

We have dealt here at length with the Temple of Set to lay to rest their propaganda. They are not associated with the Church of Satan in any manner. We do not see them as being in any way significant to the future of Satanism. Dr. LaVey???s successor, High Priestess Blanche Barton, aided by the Council of Nine and the Order of the Trapezoid, proudly stands at the helm of the Church of Satan, the flagship of the movement launched in 1966 C.E., and oversees the forces which he put into motion. The Church of Satan is the foundry, forging the Iron Will that shall continue to move the minds and hearts of humanity???s elite, who are even now reaching out to claim the future as their domain. They shall be the inheritors of our legacy as well as the writers of our history for the new millenium, and far beyond.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

This is a good way to get info out.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

The next one is amazing!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

When Anton Szandor LaVey shaved his head and created the Church of Satan on April 30, 1966, he knew that soon he would be the focal point of attention for people throughout the globe. Now that the thirtieth anniversary of that fateful night has passed, has the world begun to understand the real meaning behind the only organized religion in history to take as its symbol the ultimate figure of pride and rebellion, and to many, of Evil? 

And are there truly some grounds for people to feel fear at the ever growing phenomenon of contemporary Satanism? As a long-time priest in the Church of Satan and media representative, I can candidly say, ???Yes!??? However, what the general populace has decided to fear is a ludicrous portrait that has been painted in lurid technicolor by media hypesters intent on titillation, evangelists struggling to fill their coffers and keep their mistresses in jewelry, and most distressingly, by a segment of the therapeutic community who have found a gold-mine in the treatment of so-called ritual abuse survivors who provide no evidence of their tales of terror (remarkably similar to stories told by women labelled by Freud as hysterics), save for their fervent belief that they were victimized. I shall not waste time in refuting the absurd claim that there is an international conspiracy of generational Satanists bent on enslaving the world through drug use and sacrifice of babies bred for that purpose by emotionally unstable women. That mythology has been thoroughly exploded by other sources (The FBI???s National Center for the Analysis of Violent Crime: Investigator???s Guide to Allegations of Ritual Child Abuse, January 1992; the Committee for Scientific Examination of Religion???s report Satanism in America, October 1989; the British Government???s Department of Health report: The Extent and Nature of Organised and Ritual Abuse, HMSO, 1994 ). Let us instead look at contemporary Satanism for what it really is: a brutal religion of elitism and social Darwinism that seeks to re-establish the reign of the able over the idiotic, of swift justice over injustice, and for a wholesale rejection of egalitarianism as a myth that has crippled the advancement of the human species for the last two thousand years. Is that something to fear? If you???re one of the majority of human mediocrities merely existing as a media-besotted drone, you bet it is!

The philosophy of Satanism is delineated in the writings of Anton Szandor LaVey. His books include The Satanic Bible, The Satanic Rituals, The Satanic Witch (originally published as The Compleat Witch), The Devil???s Notebook and Satan Speaks. All are currently in print and should be consulted by anyone interested in a complete picture of the views held by the Church of Satan. One can obtain further information by reading two books by Blanche Barton (consort to Mr. LaVey, mother of his son Satan Xerxes Carnacki LaVey, and the High Priestess of the Church), The Secret Life of a Satanist, the authorized biography of Anton LaVey (Feral House) and The Church of Satan (Hell???s Kitchen Productions). These works have a great deal of material regarding the history and contemporary practices of the Church of Satan. 

For those who have yet to study this literature, there are three sets of brief guidelines issued over the years by the Church and authored by LaVey, which can give the uninitiated a capsulized version of Satanic philosophy. The first are the ???Nine Satanic Statements??? which open The Satanic Bible and give a firm foundation for the Satanist.

The next statements, ???The Eleven Satanic Rules of the Earth???, were written at about the same time, but were then considered too frank and brutal for general release and issued only to the membership. Here is decreed the ???Lex Satanicus,??? a law of the jungle for social interaction. 

Since we have been issuing statements of what we are seeking, it was considered time to make a list of behaviors that we wish to see avoided in the Satanic community. Satanists acknowledge that we are human and work towards perfection, but can sometimes fall into negative patterns of action. Thus was born the list of The ???Nine Satanic Sins???, guidelines for what Satanists consider to be non-productive behavior to be recognized and eliminated from one???s daily existence.

Please take the time to follow the links to read these three documents before proceeding on with this essay.

This basically sums up the rudiments of Satanic philosophy. It certainly has nothing to do with the prevailing Judeo-Christian outlook of altruism and self-sacrifice, and can thus seem quite alien and frightening to one brought up in that world view. Realistically, the Satanic code of behavior is based on human nature as it is and thus comes naturally to most people who have not been deeply indoctrinated in anti-life and anti-rational belief systems. It is a fact that many people today call themselves Christians but really have no clear concept as to what that philosophy fully entails, so they generally behave in a Satanic fashion. We think that it is high time that this is recognized and that people call themselves what they truly are, not what is socially convenient for them. 

As you can see, there are no elements of Devil worship in the Church of Satan. Such practices are looked upon as being Christian heresies; believing in the dualistic Christian world view of ???God vs. the Devil??? and choosing to side with the Prince of Darkness. Satanists do not believe in the supernatural, in neither God nor the Devil. To the Satanist, he is his own God. Satan is a symbol of Man living as his prideful, carnal nature dictates. The reality behind Satan is simply the dark evolutionary force of entropy that permeates all of nature and provides the drive for survival and propagation inherent in all living things. Satan is not a conscious entity to be worshipped, rather a reservoir of power inside each human to be tapped at will. Thus any concept of sacrifice is rejected as a Christian aberration???in Satanism there???s no deity to which one can sacrifice.

Satanists do have experience of the super-normal in their practice of ritual or Greater Magic. This is a technique for influencing the outcome of human events to desired ends via reaching an extreme emotional state in the context of a ritual, sending forth a vision of what you want to occur (the Is To Be), which, if your levels of adrenaline are high enough, will permeate the unconscious minds of those you wish to influence, causing them to behave as you Will when the time is right. This does not mean that anything is possible, for it takes a great deal of energy to make a strong sending, and it is often difficult to influence events from the inertia of their present directions. Awareness of your abilities and what is possible to achieve is the hallmark of a successful Satanic magician. The theory and practice for Greater Magic is to be found in The Satanic Bible and The Satanic Rituals. Satanists also practice Lesser Magic which is basically the day to day manipulation of your fellows to obtain your ends. Detailed techniques are given in The Satanic Witch.

Recently we have seen certain evangelists and even academics calling Satanism a neo-Nazi movement. This is an innacurate label. The Nazi movement drew much of its power from a racist doctrine of Aryan superiority. Satanism is far more discerning than that. While there are provable biological differences between the races and statistically demonstrable performance levels in various activities, it is quite irrational to think that someone can be elite or not simply because of the color of their skin. Even if one comes from promising genetic stock, and by that we mean from ancestors who have proven their abilities to be superior in performance, this does not guarantee an individual???s advancement. No, we Satanists only recognize an individual as elite if they prove it by cultivating their natually endowed abilities to the highest extent possible. This is something that requires the Satanic virtue of discipline, a quality we try to instill in our own iron youth. There are elite individuals from all ethnic backgrounds, and they are embraced by Satanism for the superior beings that they are???creating a uniquely Satanic ethnic.

Satanists treasure individualism, hardly something to be gained goose-stepping down the strasse. Yet we do not embrace an ???anything goes??? atmosphere wherein all values are relative and nothing rises above a sludge of commonality. Satanism encourages a return to more traditional values in art and literature such as mastery of technique and emotional communication, of form and function, design and execution. Satanists find a wealth of material in Western culture to be treasured for the pinnacle of human achievements that they are, and not to be buried under the swill of multiculturalist attempts to displace them with dubious achievements simply because they are non-Western as has become rampant in some academic circles of late. We call to each individual to seek human greatness wherever it can be found, from the vaults of history and from the talented producers of the present, and to deride the trendy sham for the shallow façade that it is. Since Satanism stands for acceptance of Man as an animal, there have often been creators in many past cultures who embraced this insight and explored it in the context of their society, thus we seek out these artisitic and philosophical expressions and see them to be the roots of our current awareness.

Satanists see the social structure of humanity as being stratified, thus each person reaches a level commensurate with the development (or lack thereof) of their natural talents. The principle of the survival of the strong is advocated on all levels of society, from allowing an individual to stand or fall, to even letting those nations that cannot handle themselves take the consequences of this inability. Any assistance on all levels will be on a ???quid pro quo??? basis. There would be a concommitant reduction in the world???s population as the weak are allowed to experience the consequences of social Darwinism. Thus has nature always acted to cleanse and strengthen her children. This is harsh, but that is the way of the world. We embrace reality and do not try to transform it into some utopia that is contrary to the very fabric of existence. Practical application of this doctrine would see the complete cessation of the welfare system, an end to no-strings attached foreign aid and new programs to award and encourage gifted individuals in all fields to pursue personal excellence. A meritocracy will replace the practice of such injustices as affirmative action and other programs designed to punish the able and reward the undeserving.

Satanists also seek to enhance the laws of nature by concentrating on fostering the practice of eugenics. This is not some exotic doctrine hatched in the brains of Third Reich medical madmen. It is the practice of encouraging people of talent and ability to reproduce, to enrich the gene pool from which our species can grow. This was commonly practiced throughout the world, as even a text on eugenics endorsed by the Women???s Christian Temperence Union can prove, until it was given a bad name by Nazi excesses. Until the genetic code is cracked and we can choose the character of our offspring at will, Satanists seek to mate the best with the best. Satanists who know that they are defective refrain from reproducing.

Satanists are particulary disgusted by the extraordinary level of criminal activity which abounds today and thus advocate a return to the Roman ???Lex Talionis???; let the punishment fit in kind and degree the crime. To achieve this, we would be pleased to see the institution of an elite police force, of men and women in peak physical and mental condition, trained in advanced techniques of crime fighting who would be truly equipped to handle the vermin that make so many of our cities into little more than concrete jungles. Man is by nature a social creature and makes his social contract with his fellows, thus rules of conduct are established to allow maximum freedom for individuals to interact. Disobey those rules and punishment must be swift and sure, and most probably public as well. This does not mean the incarceration of individuals in institutions at the expense of the victims for so called rehabilitation. No, these criminals must be put to some use, perhaps as forced labor to even clean up the environment that has so carelessly been soiled under the dominance of Christian spiritual philosophy that sees man as superior to other living creatures with a God-given right to abuse them at will. Man is an animal, and must go back to acting like one???not soiling his own lair as only twisted humans do.

The Church of Satan pursues a five point plan to move society in directions that are considered to be beneficial to Satanists. The first point is the advocation of general recognition and acceptance of stratification, which is no less than the elimination of egalitarianism wherever it has taken root. Mediocrity shall be identified and despised. The stupid should suffer for their behavior. The truly beautiful and magnificent are to be cherished. Each individual must choose for himself his own aesthetic standards, but we think that there are certain elements of achievement that are undeniable, even if they are not satisfying to everyone. For example, one cannot deny the superior accomplishment inherent in a Beethoven symphony, a Michelangelo sculpture, a daVinci painting, or a Shakespeare play. Many Satanists are working to create their own citadels of excellence outside of the cultural mainstream and have preserved the worthy from the past and continue to create new works of power to be unleashed to those who will be appreciative.

The second point is the enforcement of strict taxation of all churches. This would remove the government sanction of religion and force these parasites to live off of their own members alone, and if they can???t, then they will perish as they should. The Church of Satan has never pursued tax-exempt status and challenges all the rest of the world???s churches to stand on their own feet. Let us expose the vampiric nature of the organized religions and see if they can withstand the light of day.

Third, we call for the re-establishment of Lex Talionis throughout human society. The Judeo-Christian tradition which exists secularly under the guise of liberal humanism has exalted the criminal over the victim, taking responsibility away from the wrong-doer with their doctrine of forgiveness. Such thinking is a disgrace towards the ideal of justice. This must stop! Individuals must be held accountable for the consequences of their actions, and not be allowed to scapegoat society, history, or other supposed ???outside??? influences. It should come as no surprise that many Satanists are part of law enforcement agencies, and a large number of people throughout this and other criminal justice systems who fully agree with Satanic philosophy on this point. If the law is not being enforced, Satanists advocate the practice of seeking personal justice, but you are warned to be fully aware of the consequences of such actions in today???s corrupt society. With the present state of affairs, the outcry may yet come to welcome justice back to stay.

Fourth, Satanists advocate a new industry, the development and promotion of artificial human companions. These humanoids will be constructed to be as realistic as possible, and available to anyone who can afford one. Recognizing that the human animal often raises himself up throught the denegration of another, this would provide a safe outlet for such behavior. Have the lover of your dreams, regardless of your own prowess; every man a king who can purchase his own subject; or contrarywise, buy the master you wish to serve. Freedom of choice to satisfy your most secret desires with no-one to be bothered is now at hand. What could be better for blowing-off the tension that exists throughout our society, and promoting healthier interaction among true humans?

Finally we advocate the construction of total environments, technologically up-to-date but theatrically convincing, to be literal pleasure domes and places of amusement and delight. We have seen the beginnings in some of the major theme parks, but let us take them on to the heights depicted in films like Westworld. Here you will be able to indulge in whatever environment you can imagine. Re-creation of past history would not only be ripe for these constructions, but science fiction and fantasy will provide fertile sources for many of these playgounds. Even now such projects are gearing up.

Would the average person be able to spot a member of the Church of Satan? Since Satanists cover the total spectrum of economic and professional achievement, unless someone is sporting a sigil of Baphomet medallion, or wearing the Baphomet lapel pin signifying an official representative, you really can not pin down a Satanist by appearance and behavior alone. In their daily practices, Satanists are individuals who are enjoying their lives in the here and now. They eat what they please, dress as they please, and generally follow whatever life style suits them best, so long as it is within the laws of their country of residence.

There is no requirement for participation in ritual activity. The techniques presented in our literature are for members to make use of as they so desire. Some Satanists enjoy the social atmosphere of group ritual and seek out others for this purpose. Many Satanists find their ritual activity to be very personal and prefer to remain solitary. Either path is acceptible to the Church of Satan. Indeed, there are no rules for frequency of ritual activity. Some celebrate the equinoxes and solstices as holidays, but of course one???s own birthday is the highest Satanic holiday of the year. The ritual process is often used as a cathartic, to cleanse the individual of desires that could turn into compulsions if they remained unfulfilled, thus such practices take the place of therapy. Satanists cherish their individuality and do not try to conform to others??? standards of normality. Also, Satanists do not proselytize so you will not find yourself approached by someone in a black cloak waving tracts in your face. We have our literature readily available, and should someone find the philosophy to be to their liking, they may approach us to investigate the possibility of affiliation. The general public would probably be surprised to find that they have been interacting with Satanists for many years, and that these Satanists will be some of the most interesting, fair, trustworthy, and enjoyable people that they know.

The world, when fully permeated by Satanism, will provide a challenging environment wherein you can achieve much, or little, based on the level of input you can muster and the extent of your natural abilities. Yes, this is frightening to the masses who wish to sit back and be herded from one media-hyped product to the next. Our world challenges you to think, and do something with those thoughts! As ulimate realists, we do not expect a large percentage of the human population to have the energy and discipline needed to excell, nor would a Satanic society attempt to force people to do that which is beyond their capabilities???but we will not refrain from judging these people by our standards. Those who wish to lead a drugged existence, whether the addictive element is chemical or media, shall be recognized for the slaves that they are and held in contempt. They can continue their self-destructive paths if so desired, but they shall not be allowed to hold back those who want to achieve greatness.

Don???t worry, you who have been fooled into believing the paper tiger displayed by today???s media; we Satanists aren???t after your children, for they are probably as hopelessly mediocre as their parents. But we are moving the world towards a state wherein the freeloaders will either work or starve, and the parasites will be removed to wither and die. So, you need only fear real Satanism if you are a criminal, a parasite, or a wastrel. Are you afraid?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

You like that?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

when am I gonna hit page 52?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Of all the questions asked pertaining to the contents of The Satanic Bible, the most frequent is concerning the pronunciation of the Enochian Keys. I wish to stress the fact, before even dealing with the recommended pronunciation, that the importance should be placed upon the rhythmic and sequential delivery of the words, rather than a scholarly attempt to pronounce them properly.

The original renditions of the Keys were written in much the same way as Hebrew; i.e., the letters are only represented by consonants, with the vowel sounds unwritten. Only one other translation of the Keys is available???Israel Regardie???s inclusion in his monumental twenty-five dollar work called The Golden Dawn [since 1970, other editions have appeared in print, and the price of Regardie???s book is now a good deal more! ed.]. The Keys in Regardie???s work are a ???white light??? translation and occupy a scant few pages at the end of his two-volume compendium of the rituals of the Order of the Golden Dawn. They are presented in their Enochian form with only consonants to read by, so that ???Zodoreje??? would read ???Zdrj.??? As you can see, this makes it decidedly tougher to pronounce!

There are various opinions as to the proper pronunciation, just as in Latin there are sometimes several ways of pronouncing the same word, depending on the regional and historical speech pattern. So it is with Enochian. The word ???Cahisa,??? if one is to prefer a soft sound pattern, would be read ???SA-HEE-SHAH??????the most prevalent pronunciation, however, would be ???KA-HEE-SAH,??? or just the way it looks like it would be said. Generally, all consonants should be given a hard sound: C as in cake, S as in salt, G as in gold, J as in just, etc.

The delivery of the words should be as deliberate and prolonged as possible, with no attempt made to jabber them quickly to show how proficient in the language you are! For those who saw Rosemary???s Baby [or The Devil???s Rain, for which LaVey himself coached the extras] , you will recall the slow solemnity of the chants, performed in almost a monotone. Each syllable should be spoken with great deliberation, care being given not to skim over the sounds. A word like ???beliore??? should result in ???BAY-LEE-OAR-RAY.??? ???Busada??? should come out ???BOO-SAH-DAH.??? Where two identical vowels are shown together, as in ???Ooa,??? the pronunciation would be ???OH-OH-AH.???

I find most annoying the person who demands a word-for-word translation of the Keys, not realizing they are virtually like Pigeon English in their lack of grammatical nuance and literary style. If they were to be translated literally, you may be assured that the chanter would sound most inarticulate! Because the English language is a glorious display of words, it is criminal not to avail oneself of the majestic vocal renditions made possible by such a language. In the ceremonies which I have conducted, I have always spoken the key I have chosen both in English and Enochian.

As a short example of pronunciation, here is

THE SIXTEENTH ENOCHIAN KEY

(written phonetically)

Ee-lah-sah vi-vee-ah-lah pay-ray-tah! Sah-lah-mah-noo bah-lah-tah, dahs ah-cah-row oh-dah-zoe-dee boo-sah-dah, ode bay-lee-oh-rock-sah bah-lee-tah: Dahs ee-noo-see kah-oh-sah-jee loo-sah-dah-noo ay-mow-dah: Dahs oh-may ode tah-lee-oh-bay: dah-ree-lah-pah ee-ay-hay ee-lah-sah Mah-dah Zoe-dee-low-dah-ray-pay. Zoe-dah-cah-ray ode Zoe-dah-may-rah-noo. Oh-doe kee-cah-lay Kwah-ah: Zoe-doe-ray-jay, lah-pay zoe-dee-ray-doe Noe-coe Mah-dah, Hoe-ah-thah-hay Sigh-tahn!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

that's a lot of reading!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Last week I devoted my column to describing some of the most commonly accepted fallacies concerning the requirements of the successful witch or warlock. Now allow me to set out some of the requisites for the person who wishes to practice the true art of the magical manipulation of human beings, the practical nature of sorcery.

First of all, one should not enter into the study of practical witchcraft out of desperation. Far too many people expect to wave a proverbial magic wand, and thereby solve all of their problems. Everyone is looking for a shortcut, an easy way, a system. No one knows this better than Satan. Everybody wants to get something for nothing. The millions of contests, raffles, lotteries, bonus gifts, special offers, and free premiums, are proof of this. So are the myriad books, pamphlets, courses, study groups, etc. that purport to teach the ??????great secrets??? or ???revealed wisdom??? of one master or another.
The true magician knows one thing for certain, and that is an adage so corny it hardly seems worth stating, but very brutally true:

???You get out of life exactly what you put into it!???

The man that comes to me after losing out In everything he has ever undertaken and expects the Devil to have pity on him just because, In desperation, he decided to sign his name on the dotted line, is sadly deluded.
One of the unanswered questions about the book and film ???Rosemary???s Baby??? is why the girl who was originally living with the elderly couple met her untimely death on the pavement outside the building???whether she fell, jumped, or was pushed.

To the Satanist, the reason is quite obvious. The girl in question had been established in the story as a ???loser.??? Satan, in selecting a suitable choice of woman to impregnate, would want no such woman to carry his own child, but would look for one with some enthusiasm for life. No one had to push the girl out of the window. She was destined to lose, by her own actions. Her own accident-proneness caused her destruction, prompted by the very fear of the unknown which she evidenced.

POWER IN MAGIC

There is indeed, great power In magic, but one must be prepared to take advantage of this power. If a person is a perennial loser, they cannot be expected to know how to safeguard their success, if and when it should arrive. Even if you could learn to be a wizard overnight, you would need the proper personality to go along with it. Rule number one in the practice of real magic is: You must be able to conduct a smooth running life for yourself! Throughout the history of the world It has been established that the rich get richer and the poor get poorer, or more bluntly???them that has???gets! If you haven???t a damn thing and want to get something, you must start out by at least pretending that you have something!

The old maid who looks under her bed every night for a man is never going to find him there, until she starts being seen with a man outside of her room. It will be said by some at this point that what I am saying is nothing more than applied psychology.

It???s amazing to me the amount of people that apparently know all about applied psychology, that never seem to be able to apply it. In order to be a competent witch one must be able to first learn and utilize the principles of applied psychology. All you dirty old men out there that think you???re going to get a sexy young girl just by saying a magical incantation or buying a do-it-your-self voodoo kit have another think coming!

All of you plain, dumpy, women that feel a handsome young man should love you for your ???inner beauty??? are deluded fools! If you are a loser and expect Satan to bless you after God has given you the boot, there IS a possibility that you have simply been playing on the wrong team, and a change in philosophy is in order. If, however, your change in theology produces no more success than you had before, don???t blame Satan and his earthly concept of life. Don???t blame the ineffectual past concept of ???God??? either for your failure. Blame yourself for wanting to lose!
CONVENIENT EXCUSE

Another person, situation, or god, is always a convenient excuse for our own shortcomings and defeats in life. The winner makes mistakes and learns from them not to make the same mistake again. The loser makes mistakes and never learns a thing from them. Next we come to step number two in the preparation for witch-hood???glamour. Glamour is the term by which the enchantments and manipulations of witches and sorcerers was known for many years. Now the meaning of the word has changed to denote a dazzling display of beauty. We will simply define glamour as that which will compel visual attention, thereby distracting the viewer from other things. Closely akin to this is another word long used in connection with sorcery???fascination. It has been said that you can???t tell a book by its cover, but nevertheless people do! In fact, If most people didn???t tell books by their covers, there would be no need for such a saying. A successful witch must have glamour in her presence, whether it be in her sex appeal, her bizarre ugliness, the devices and conveyances with which she surrounds herself, or the place in which she lives. No girl who presents a dowdy, uninteresting appearance will ever make it as a witch. The reason people are intrigued by magic and witchcraft In the first place is because it represents one of the secret facets of life???the element of wonder. If the fascination for the occult itself is what makes it so popular, then it stands to reason that anything that intrigues, fascinates, or causes one to wonder, will meet with the same reaction on the part of the onlooker???potential compulsion. Just look at any successful prostitute; invariably she will be dressed in a manner that will attract men and alienate women. Their choice of clothing is that which will titillate, intrigue, and command the attention of potential customers???in short, a promise of more and better things to come. Who is the man most likely to cause an arousal in the women at a social gathering? Surely not the loud, boisterous and totally open-book type, but the guy who is obviously different from all the rest in appearance, but with what appears to be an underlying sensual strength, promising deep emotions. We are still animals, despite our attempts to hide from the fact, and intellect is dandy but it???s the old gut reaction that will win out every time.

CONCEPT OF GOD

This is why the Devil has always had it so easy, ruling the world. The spiritual, the higher planes, the concert of God, is basically an intellectual development, an idealistic invention???and must be thought about in order to function. On the other hand the necessities, desires, indulgences, and compulsions are purely emotional and need no analysis to put them into operation! Therefore the aspiring witch or warlock should learn well the importance of emotional appeal, and first in order of importance is visual stimulation. There is one hard, fast rule that applies to successful visual stimulation of a sexual nature???one that will always serve the witch who is reasonable attractive, in fascinating others. That rule is: That which is most intriguing is that which is not meant to be seen. This is so aptly proven by the men in a topless club who will shift their gaze from an almost totally nude girl who is throwing her body about erotically, to an attractive young woman sitting with her husband at the bar, who while watching the show is displaying a generous amount of thigh above the tops of her nylons. The difference between the woman on stage and the woman in the audience is, the gal up there dancing is viewed by other women present with amusement, and even secret identification. The young housewife, with her apparent carelessness in keeping her skirt under control, is observed by other women present in a resentful and critical manner. The reason for the disapproval from other women and the sneaky but approving glances from the men is obvious to those who know. The woman sitting at the bar, well dressed from her neatly styled hair to her high heels, is presenting a far better show with her revealed garters and an occasional glimpse of her underwear than the near-nude on the stage because the married gal (who probably has three kids at home) is showing something that is NOT MEANT TO BE SEEN! Do you know what the most disheartening thing in the world to the Devil is? Such things as the ???unisexual look,??? where you can???t tell the boys from the girls because they dress the same. An honest homosexual likes guys that look like guys!

A HEALTHY TRANSVESTITE

A healthy transvestite wants to look like a woman when dressed up! A confirmed lesbian likes gals that look like either guys OR gals, but not both! Either people ought to wear no clothes at all, or wear garments that signify one sex or the other. If a woman has feminine charms, she should show them. If a man has sensual appeal, he should display it. The wearing of ???cod pieces??? in the middle ages is no different than the padding of the ???basket??? in the gay world of today???it displays something that is not meant to be seen! Of course all of these uses of sexual intrigue are as the result of unfounded guilt established by the men of ???God???, but nevertheless they???re here and we???re stuck with them, so we might as well use them and enjoy them. There is an opportunity to free oneself from these ???hang-ups??? by the use of drugs, but look what it produces???lack of discrimination resulting in the aforementioned ???unisexual look.??? I would rather be ???hung-up.??? It???s a lot more fun. This is why the Satanist revels In what are considered to be sins. We Satanists consider ???hang-ups??? to be ???hang-ONS??????the very foundations of what makes our personality, our likes and dislikes what they are. We like our fetishes and resent any attempt to remove them. This is why we are not a ???love??? religion that claims to like everything and everybody. We feel that when one loses their sense of discrimination, they become like ants in an anthill. Fortunately, most people are still possessed of ???hang-ups and are ???up tight??? about some things. Those that think they are ???free??? are usually working at it so hard that they have become enslaved by their ???freedom.??? Next week I will answer some of the letters that have been coming in, asking the Devil???s opinion on various matters concerning the black arts, manners and morals, and other subjects approachable from a Satanic point of view. I will also add further ingredients to our study of PRACTICAL witchery. Until then, sin well!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

That takes up a lot of time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and I'm getting hungry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

The belly is growling


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

20 more posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

See it's not that hard.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll overcome Rock real soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm definitely gonna hit 1000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

posts for 24 hours!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and my average is only .04 posts per day????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I don't get it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I want to see "Honey"


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

for obvious reasons


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I want to get caught whacking it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

in the theater


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Like PeeWee Herman


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm gonna look for her pics too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Because she's hot


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Jessica Alba


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Now I got wood!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

This post makes 1000 in 24 hours!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Rock has 226 more posts than I.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I work for another hour still.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

then I come in tonight


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

for 8 more hours!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

What will I accomplish?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Sore fingers?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

bad wrist


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

headache?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

yeah, that too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm spent.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

50 minutes of work left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

my wife is probably freaking out.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I had to work 4 hours late.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

But I couldn't call and tell her.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

For some strange reason my phone line went dead yeaterday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

And it's still down


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and I don't own a cell phone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and neither does she.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

So I can't get a hold of her.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I was hoping she'd find a payphone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and call me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

so now I have to wait.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

another 45 minutes till I get off work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

plus a 20 minute drive.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I gotta be up in 11 hours to get ready to come back in to work!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and whore!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I hope my wife isn't freaking out.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

The cops are probably trying to find me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

that would be good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Prepping to get out of here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Rock is winning by less than 200 now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

some commercials are really bad


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

any who...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

need to stop at Blockbuster


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and drop some movies off.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

8 till 4650!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

almost there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

not doing too bad.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

my relief will be here soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

then I have to go


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

for 11 hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but I'll be back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

for 8 more hours.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I wonder how the weather is.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Cold obviously.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but rainy?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I hope not.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Lemme do 6 more posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

then I'll stop


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and report the statistics


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

It's gonna be funny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

too good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Now I'll check.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

1059 for the last 24 hours.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

1604 for the week.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

And for today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I am finished.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Bye-bye all.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 27, 2003)

Finished already? I figured you had atleast another three good posts left in you!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 27, 2003)

Damn TGS, your filling up my mail box...............WHORE


----------



## katie64 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey heeholler, your avi is cool


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Damn TGS, your filling up my mail box...............WHORE




I can't imagine why unless he's whoring several threads but if he whores only in this and does 1,000 post in 8 hours and you got to your email, it should only have 1 under this thread.  But on the other hand, when logging into IM.com, New post should say a 1,000 like mine did just logging on a moment ago.

Good going Satan...    you whore!  

PS. Hey Katie-baby!!!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey heeholler, your avi is cool


Thanks Katie!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 27, 2003)

I don't understand this whole "post whore" thing. So you wind up with a trillion meaningless posts.  Big Fucking Deal.

Seems like a huge waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

It's just another contest Jersey... Just like people enter contests to see who's muscles are bigger .  In this, you just see who's points are bigger.   Some people do funny things when they are bored at work and still get paid for doing this shit


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

someone just said my job description??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 27, 2003)

and some people don't have lives


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

Oh, yeah you too Burner .

And Yes Crash....some have no lives too


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2003)

Well... I just got done freezing my  off, but managed to get my bis and lats done    Ahhhhhh feels so good.
Then I made my protein shake with a little creatine and L-Glutamine.   Sometimes it's just hard to get a good mix.  I think I will take my creatine and Glutamine seperate next time...   The only thing I can find to mask the taste of that Glutamine is milk though....   That stuff really tastes awful (Blah)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

really? the glutamine I was taking was tastelss...

Glad you got to go to the gym! I took clients around looking for homes today...and I think they are gonna put in an offer this coming week!
oh yeah.....who's the realtor? I AM!
heh heh..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Rock is about to be passed.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I need to break the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

2000 posts mark for the week.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

wind?
how disgusting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

And that's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

less than


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

you posted 2k times THIS week..A L O N E?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

400 posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

which I'll


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

I am going to be making my for offer for a client on monday!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

easily accomplish


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

in the next 8 hours.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

I might be getting several other clients due to my working here..trhen I can LEAVE!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

So what to talk about?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

this job, that is...
only have ONE career!
wahoo!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you posted 2k times THIS week..A L O N E?!?!?!?!?!?



Yep.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

can I get a Wahoo, out of ya, mah brotha??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

that's sick, bro


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

And I have sore fingers to prove it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Waaahoooooooooo!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

my wrists get sore sometimes..but I can't reveal as to why...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I whored for 11 hours straight!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Sore wrist from the mouse


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

what else could possibly cause sore wrists?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

thank youuuuuuuu, thank you very much.
I'll by buying and selling homes in a neighborhood near  you..considering you lived here...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

19 till another hundred is knocked out.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

exactly!
capel tunnel mouse wrists..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> thank youuuuuuuu, thank you very much.
> I'll by buying and selling homes in a neighborhood near  you..considering you lived here...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Does my butt look big?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

I've got most of my work done for the night...being no one tries any evil and wicked things against my resources


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

that's what my wife asked.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I said:  "Look big?  It is big".


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Giant actually.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

13 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Hoiw long will you be here tonight Burner?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

There's nothing on TV


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

I will smite them with my mighty smighter!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Guess I'll have to watch a movie.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

I might run to wal-mart and pick up the new jackie chan movie, medalian


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Dude!!!  It's in front of me right now!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

he's always good for a laugh and good fight choreography


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

The chick on the cover is hot!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

sold!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Does he actually speak English in the movie?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Or is it Chinese with english spoken over?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Like the old Kung Fu movies!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

4 to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

what's my week count?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll check right


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

After 4,700!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm at 1644 for the week!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

360 something away from 2K


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but only 300 away from 5,000 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Or something short of that.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Where'd Burner go?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

you have lost your mind...
has your typing skills improved with all thisn whorring?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Ahhhh.  alone again.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you have lost your mind...
> has your typing skills improved with all thisn whorring?



By like 20 WPM.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Now I'm up around 63 WPM.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Which is so helpful.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and my wife actually thinks that coming here is a waste of time!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Silly woman!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

So as I stated earlier


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I worked 12 hours yesterday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

11 of which I was here!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Then I went home and got 6 hours of sleep.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I was way too tired for exercise


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

even if it was sex


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

with a supermodel!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Then I got up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

while I was sleeping


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

My wife was shopping.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

She spent about $150.00


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

which for me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

is a drop in the bucket


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

A large bucket.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Satan provides!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

He can provide for you too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Burn all your bibles and you're half way there.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

So go ahead,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

get a head start.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

I am up to three fingers on the keyboard at a time. I used to peck wtih teh two index fingers...so..I've like, improved 300%..in a mere 5 years!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I use 'em all except my pinkies!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

otherwise I'll cramp too soon.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I want to let everyone know


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

about all the people I dislike


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

know what??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

On this forum.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Moon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Gr81


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Question Guy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Jonwell.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Bustinout


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

BigBalla


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

don't hate..appreciate..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2003)

...i thought that was funny..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Appreciate for what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

These people are consistenly assholes!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

And what are the odds?







Liberal!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Also, JJJ.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

There's more...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Think!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm drawing a blank


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

It doesn't matter.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

If they see this thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

they will all post anyway.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and prove it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I was trying to think of something to talk about.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Just finished watching Cheers.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I don't see


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

how I can


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

possibly whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

enough to reach


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

5000 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

especially since


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I still need


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

another 246


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

still today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Even if I post smilies.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

But I ain't gonna do that.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I will post links


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

to all my favorite sites.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.casemodgod.com/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.ebay.com/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.techtv.com/techtv/index.html/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.cyberguys.com/index.asp


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/index.php?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.miniclip.com/Homepage.htm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.google.com/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.directron.com/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.internetishop.com/default.asp


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.koolpcmods.com/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.newegg.com/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/indexus.asp?SRCCODE=PAYPAL


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.xoxide.com/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.buyxg.com/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://resellerratings.dealtime.com/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.crazypc.com/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.dumpinggoods.com/dumpinggoods/missing.htm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.frozencpu.com/cgi-bin/frozencpu/index.html?id=z5tVtHuc


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.arjenvangent.com/lol/default.asp


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.coffeebreakarcade.com/index.html


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.e-cadfael.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Avatars.htm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?forumid=1


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.medieval-weaponry.com/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.platooncommander.com/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://i.flowgo.com/greetings/madeapoop/madeapoop.swf


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

That's most of them.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Lot's of interest.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Lot's to do on the web


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Thankfully, we have the web


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

4,800 posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

200 hundred to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

now 199


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I know I have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

more sites to post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

But a lot of them are blocked


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

when I'm at work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Go figure.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.churchofsatan.com/home.html


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.churchofsatan.org


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.satan2000.com


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I need to think of more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.nabiscoworld.com


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/af/home


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Those are all


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

185 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey my thread is almost at 2000 replies!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

120 left?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

No, it's 180.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

That bites.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

A Lot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm watching Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

So it's hard to post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and watch.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

clean visuals.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Drinking water


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

1/3rd a gallon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and I still haven't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

gone to the bathroom.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

But it's funny


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

how my wife can have a glass full


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and have to pee.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

But I can down


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

over half a gallon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

before I have to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

could it be a blatter size


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

difference?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Or something else?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I don't know...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I do in fact,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

have only 156 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

till I hit 5000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

And then I'm gravy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll probably stop


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

whoring for the night


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Then I'll be off


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

the next 2 days!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I wonder if Rock will catch up?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

He says he'll be


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

gone till Tuesday!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

But I'll be here!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

In some aspect


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

, or other


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I want cookies.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Sooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

bored.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

140 posts left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

this thread is at


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

62 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and 1835 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm doing well too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I have 1808 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

so far this week.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

1045 in the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

last 24 hours.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

but I still need


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

another 129


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Now my movie's is on pause


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

while I talk with my wife.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

she talks.....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and talks....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and I pretend to listen.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

and I just keep saying.:


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Uh huh


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Yep.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

alright.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

awww that's too bad...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Haha.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

LOL x2


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

117 posts left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

So close.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Time to a little post whoring somewhere else.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

That was boring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I only made 2


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

outside of this thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

But I only need 110!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

I need to do something sly.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Let me see


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

......................................................................


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

=======================================


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

```````````````````````````````````


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

##########################


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

100 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

In the final stretch!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

so very close


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

coming up!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Never noticed that I passed the Rock!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

He's gonna be pissed...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

and then?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

he'll whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

bastard.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

90 away from 5000!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

90 pounds in 90 days!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2975759657&category=19262


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

see the model they use?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

back hair?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2975888619&category=11840


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

lose 95 pounds?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

with a carb blocker no less!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2975759329&category=19260


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

lot's of new diet pills.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

they all have the secret.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I love redheaded women


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

with glasses


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

black rimmed glasses.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Curly, straight, it doesn't matter.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm getting hungry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

70 posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

ever watch Andromeda?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

The pale chick is so hot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I don't know her name


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

but I'd like to lick her


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

from asshole to bellybutton


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm looking.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I can't figure it out.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Andromeda babe is not a good search


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

it keeps showing the other babe.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

60 away.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

having chicken wings


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I actually have to work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

when I'm at work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

tomorrow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I know


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

It really sucks.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

post whoring is far too fun to miss.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

even for a day.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

i got my


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

inspiration from david.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

who said in the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

beginning he and others would


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

post 800 a night.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

which at the time I thought was impossible.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

but now I'm doing well over 1000.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

and going higher.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

as long as I get mine.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

and everyone else


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

watches me sail by.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

40 little posts away!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

thread is at 65 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

and 1934 pages!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

so I'm fine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

how are you?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Now I'm watching


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

The Medallion.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

with Jackie Chan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

and some other hottie.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

but I don't know her name.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I think it's Claire Forlani


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

She was in The Rock.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

as Nicolas Cage's girlfriend


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

You see what I mean?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

She's very nice.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Girl next door look.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

approachable


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I like the second photo best


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

This one.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

lots of yummy thigh!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

thin lips.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Where am I.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Oh, the movie.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm 20 minutes into it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

and 12 posts left to worry over.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

All good things come to an end.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

and I have chicken to eat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

and water to drink


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

My neck is starting to get sore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I wanted to mention my top babes.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Jennifer Love Hewitt
Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Heather Graham
Carmella Decesare
Jennifer Connelly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I can't find Carmella.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

But it doesn't matter.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

5,000 posts!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm gonna do another 30 here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

so this thread hits 2000 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

So if anyone can lend a hand.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

it would be easier.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

easier than by myself.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

nevermind.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I'll do it alone.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I've done harder things


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Like get to 5000 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

like passing Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

when he had me beat by 1200 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

And now he's losing by like 300!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I almost have it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I wanna be a superhero!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

15 left till this


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

thread crosses the threshold


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Imagine being immortal.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

it would suck.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

never dying.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

watching everyone you care about


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

die before you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

You see this pic of Catherine Zeta Jones?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

What boobs!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Has she ever been naked?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

On film?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

just wondering


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey, I'm only 25 posts from


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

2000 for the week


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

And that ain't hard.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

It's always so convenient


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

that whenever I reach


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

some kind of post milestone.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I find another reason


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

to keep going.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

like the distinction of 2000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

posts for the week.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Once I get there,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I'll press on to 5100 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

before I quit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I only need


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

66 more to do just that.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

bad, bad math


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I need 53.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

so like I said,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

milestones.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

9 away from 2000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

for just this week.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

and 48 till I hit 5100.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

It's all about post count people.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

If I can win a contest


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

held by IM


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

to win a hightened


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

post count, I'd enter!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

That would be neat!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

40 posts till 5100.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

So what to discuss?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I know!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

where the hell is eveyone??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Lemme check!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

heeholler is here!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

but, why ain't he posting??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Damn you, POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Heeholler?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

get with it!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I'll take another 17 posts please!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Here we go again.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

counting down


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

13


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

12


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

11 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

10


or is it 9?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

something


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

or was it. . .


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

6?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

5!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

The last couple


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm gonna have coffee!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Flavored?


Maybe


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

With sugar?





A little.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

But it doesn't matter.







Because I'm done for the day.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Man people are really going after eachother's throats in the New Testament is Fictional thread!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

There!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I made a flaming thread for Ris and BO


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Once I get both of them in there I'll burn it to the floor


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

might as well whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

during my breaks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

at work.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Actually have to work today!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I hear you, sometimes I forget how also!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Been gettin too hard to post enough


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

wondering about today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I want to hit 6000 by Tuesday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

but I'll have to whore from home


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

and not go to the movies


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

to see Lord of the Rings 3


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

for the second time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I dunno


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

What should I do?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd only be able to whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

half the speed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

then at work.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Because I have dial up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

and not this high speed shizzle


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

which makes work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

actually tolerable!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

What am I sayin'?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

It downright


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

FUN!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I almost look forward to coming here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

soon I'll be on days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

pissing off a different crowd


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Maybe even a higher flow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

of visitors to the site


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Actually more people may join


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

after they read my threads


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

just to yell obsenities.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Did I even spell that right?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Doesn't look right.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

don't feel like checking.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

that would take me away from my commitment.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

To post whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

In my very own thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

and since hardly anyone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

reads this shit anyway


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

They're almost all my posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

2100 responses and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

71 total pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

19 more posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

and I have to go do some more work today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I should be back though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

before the end of shift


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

to knock out a couple more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

posts in this thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

And maybe piss a few more people off


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Obviously not intensionally


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

But when You're good at something


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

always compound the pressure


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

and post whore a little more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

what could be the harm?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm fine with it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

How about you?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Don't want to play huh?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Whatever.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll take my last two for the time being elsewhere.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Fuck it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm gonna see LOTR3


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

and cutting aside,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm having nachos


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

maybe two


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

with Jalapenos!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

better get there early.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

At least 20 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I wonder


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

just how packed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

it will be.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Even though it's been out for


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

like two weeks!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm gonna guess


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

at least 50 people


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

You hear how it has done?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

So far almost 500 million


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

in sales so far


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

this guy on the radio


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

says he doesn't think


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

that it will hit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

a trillion dollars???????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I meant a billion.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

which is just absurd


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

It'll hit that easy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

just wait till the DVD hits stores!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

which will be like 6 months


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

only because it's worth more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

while still in theaters.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Because of stupid


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

God damned christmas


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

every damned copy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

of the 4 DVD set is sold out.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

At least everywhere I checked.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

and it's especially annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

that for some reason


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

stores ain't in no hurry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

to stock more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

like they already made


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

enough money from the holiday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Of couse it is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

available on-line,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

but you have to pay S/H


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

not to mention,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

wait for it to come


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

in the mail.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I need to find it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

IN A STORE!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

but a cheap store,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

like Walmart,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

or maybe Kmart.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

but not a store


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

that specializes in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

videos and DVD's.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

because for some stupid


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

assinine reason


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

they charge $5.00 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Maybe because it's such


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

a sweet pleasure


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

to buy in their store.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

And that's my downfall


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

because after I go see


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Return of the King


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll probably stop at


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

the nearby mall


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

to find me a copy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Even worse still,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't have part one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

on DVD.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

But I do have it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

on VHS, along


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

with part two.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

When I found out about


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

the extra 40 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

of film time on DVD


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I knew I had to buy it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

So know I'll go to the store


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

somewhere in the mall,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

and buy 1 & 2 on DVD!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

That right there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

will be like


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

a $50.00 visit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

And you know the mall.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

It's like a strip club.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

You can't find a door


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

and by the time you do


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

you've spent all your damn money!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Which for me is the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

height of my bank account


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

via my checking account


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Mastercard/debit card


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

So, after the movie


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

with me buying nachos


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

and my trip to the mall


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll be lucky if I can


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

get back home with


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

out spending $1000.00


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Boy that was fun!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

100 posts in my thread in 33 minutes!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

aww crap, now I gotta


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

go to damn work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

or actually back to work.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

and no more posting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

for at least 18 more hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

which for me is like a vacation


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

So I'll stop, for now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Well I'm back TGS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

You've put me to shame


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll admit it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

But I'm back now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Beware!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

I've alot of catching up to do


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 31, 2003)

At one point, I was over 1200 posts in 24 hours!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 31, 2003)

But now you've taken that spot over.  But I'm still killing you in the last week!  Gotta go.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

See ya buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

But I may be too far ahead for you to see me!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

you could be right


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Damn str8 I'm right!  I'm learning from david


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Aw crap.  Rock passed me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

But that's O.K.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I've got 8 hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and I plan on hitting 6000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

So I bought the LOTR DVD


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and go figure I got


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

bent over trying to buy it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

It costs like $28.00 at Walmart


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and I wound up paying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

$33.00 friggin bucks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

But then I got greedy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and bought LOTR 1 & 2


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

both of which I got


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

the extended editions


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

so #1 was $33.00


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and #2 was $28.00


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

But it's worth it right?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I mean #1 has 30 extra minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and #2 has 40 minutes extra


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I already watched #1


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and yes it was worth it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

but of course I didn't tell


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

my wife how much I spent.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and in order not to make


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

her question me,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I went ahead and bought her a dvd


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

The extended edition of


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

the Sound of Music.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

it took me awhile to find it though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I couldn't find it in horror?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

because they had it in musicals.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I've actually watched some of it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and it's really bad.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

but hell, it's her movie


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and there's no reason I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

ever have to watch it again.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm obviously working


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

the desk today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

So I can whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

without regard to time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

which is another 7 hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

which is all the time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

in the world.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I can even post smilies.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

whatever it takes to hit 6000 today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

so I have just over 600


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

to do.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I didn't see LOTR3 again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

cause I spent so much time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

trying to find the LOTR dvd's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

at the mall.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and I bought a capachino (sp)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

watching TV


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Orange County Choppers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

this show rules.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

it's one of the early episodes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

where they make


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

a bike based on an F-16


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

for a contest


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

lookin' good so far


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I love all the custom things they do.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

This one has a wheelie bar.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

which is so the bike


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

doesn't flip over


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

when you do a wheelie


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

all the stuff


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

they're doing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

takes them days and days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I like just watching


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

them all fight.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

there's always something


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I need to go to smilies


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

so without wasting any time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Smiley


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Sad


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

embarrassed?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I thought that was singing?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

The grin


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

is one I use the most


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Wink


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Stick out tongue


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Cool


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Rolling eyes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Mad!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

EEEEEK!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

confused???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

No, no, no


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

yelling


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Thumbs up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

crying bitch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

that's gonna be rock when I pass him.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

he's still winnin' by 100!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I can do that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

in a mere 30 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

or as much as 40


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

so I'm not too concerned


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Of course I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

have to hope he won't be whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

as much as I plan on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

So let me open another


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

window to see how he's doing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

he's at 5553


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm at 5435.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

So I actually have 120


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and he's till on-line


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

which has me worried.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

At least slightly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

John H. has moved over to IM


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

from bodybuilding.com


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I guess he got banned.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I guess we'll


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

all be seeing a lot


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

of gay threads


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

about guys giving better BJ's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and him posting gay pics


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

why can't he post gay girls?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Body building is different


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

from his point of view


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

But whatever.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Him being gay


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

me being a Satanist


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and everyone else here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

is what makes IM


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

such a great site.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

so where am I?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

now I'm 98 away from rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and he hasn't posted


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

within the last 20 I've done


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

39 away from


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

5500 posts, and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

another milestone.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

monster garage is fun too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I mean to use Caps


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

whemever applicable


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

but sometimes it takes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

far too much time to go back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

30 to go baby!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I meant from 5500.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

But rock is winning


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

by less than 100 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and this is a contest


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

of sorts???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

those contest they have on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Orange County Choppers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

wow, the women!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and it's always fat guys


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

with gorgeous broads!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

wearing as little


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

as they possibly can


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

which is O.K.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

16 more.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

monster garage rules!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

So now what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Let me check Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

no wait,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

let me hit 5500 first!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

countdown!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

to 5500!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Nine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Eight posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

seven posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Six posts to go


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and now five


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

wassup?  four


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

now three


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

two left and I'll check rock!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

1 after this


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

booyah 5500!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Rock stopped at 5553!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and he's no longer online!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

that is perfect!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

New episode of


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Orange County Choppers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

just came on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

this time they're making


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

a bike for Santa


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

The dad is going to be santa


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

they're going to use the bike


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

for delivering gifts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

to poor kids.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Reminds me when I did


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Toys for Tots


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

A time when I was in better shape


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

but of course I used to run a lot


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and now I got the knees


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

to prove it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I wish I could


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

still go running


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I also wish I had the drive too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

which most times I don't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

cuz I don't have to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I have been doing more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

push ups lately


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

gotta get my nitro tech bar


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

out of my bag


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I also brought


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

two pork chops


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and turkey bacon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

new show coming on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

the TV is called


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

cool rides (I think)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Now I forgot


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Jason Priestly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

is gonna be the host


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

din't he get in a bad wreck?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I thought he was nearly dead


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

appearently he's fine now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

looks like he's still got that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

pretty face


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

that women just love


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and their boyfriends hate


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

The show looks cool


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

with lots of custom cars


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

some things I've never seen


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

looks like I'll be watching a lot


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

but I need more shows to watch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

now I'm at 5550


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

now I'll see if Rock is back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

No he's not


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and I'm kickin' butt


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and now I'm beating him!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

5600 posts here I come!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

44 more till I hit it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm cool


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

well at least in my own little world


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm gonna check times for


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

LOTR3,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I can't remember the name


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

of the theater


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

so I can find their site.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Oh I got it!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

wehrenberg theaters


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

34 away from 5600!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and then only 400


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

away from 6000 posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Looks like the times are


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

11:00 a.m.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

12:00 pm and 1:00 pm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm thinking I'll go see the one at 11:00


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Since it's 3 hrs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

actually a little more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

It will let out around


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

2:30 p.m.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and then I have to pick up my daughter.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

she's gonna be at daycare.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

she still cries when


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

we drop her off in the morning


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

especially when we drop


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

her off at like 7:30 a.m.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

which means we have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

to wake her up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

But, like she sleeps till


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

11:00am on days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

when it does matter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

other times she's up at like


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

7:00 am, when we're trying to sleep.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

or right after I get home from work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

at 7:30 am


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

8 to go!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

7 more then


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I'll check to see if Rock came back

Six


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

5 is all till I make it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

to 5600 posts,


4


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

3 left baby!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

two left,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

damn 10 second rule.


One


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and I'm there!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Ha!  People actually want


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

me to change my name


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and my avatar.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

The avatar I've been looking


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

at changing anyway.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

especially since they upped


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

the size to 75 x 75.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I have another window open for that right now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm checking for another


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

inverted pentagram


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

but I'm not finding a whole lot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

the one site I used


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

before, is now blocked from work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Go figure


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't know


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

where to look.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Let me stick with google.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Myth busters is on.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

The one guy is gonna stay in a coffin


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

obviously underground


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

what about this one?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Or maybe....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I can't find any


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and I'm wasting far too much time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

looking for them when


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I could be whoring here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and not searching the web


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

which is going nowhere.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm really wanting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

to find a new one too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I need to look back at my old posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

within this thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

It's pissing me off


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

because I can't find


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

the site I had found earlier


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I wish I could do a search


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and find the stupid thing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm checking old posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm at 24 pages now,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and I still have nothing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I think I'm getting close


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Hope I can look


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and still have time to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

hit 6000 posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm at 86 pages in thie thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

and 2553 posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

takes time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Now at 35 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

still looking.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

Now at 39 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

it's a waste


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 1, 2004)

of my precious time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

forget it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I have to whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

my way to 6000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

as soon as possible


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

340 away from that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

which in 6 hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

seems totally plausible


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and not impossible


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

that I know from experience.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I still have over 2000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

posts for the week


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and probably quite


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

a bit in the last 24 hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll look as soon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

as I hit 5700 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I still want to go


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

see LOTR3


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

after I get off work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm not tired yet


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

but will I be in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

another 4 hours?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

20 more....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

or was it 19?

Well it's 18 now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah, that's right.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Now what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh, 14 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

did that one.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

11 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

still searching for that avater


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

found some, but


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

they're even smaller


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

then the one I have now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

so it's a tough call


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

but not so tough that I'll rush


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

into changing the one I have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

not for something smaller


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

not today that is.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

1 after this


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

let me check my posts again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

368 in the last


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

24 hours, and Rock is still off line


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

2123 in the last week


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

296 till 6000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

So that won't be hard


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Still looking


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

for that damn avatar


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

patience...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

at 88 pages!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I got one!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

It's a skeleton


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

breaking out of something.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

which is cool


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and smaller than my last one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

But I like it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and that's what's important


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I wonder if everyone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

else will like it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

now to whore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

like it's going


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

out of style


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

like I'm good at


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

better than anyone.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Firestorm has 1000 more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

than I do,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

but he'll be a thing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

of the past.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Of course a thousand


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

is pretty far away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

even for me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

If I had two more days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

in a row,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

then I could see doing it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

but my next two days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll actually have to work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

it's a scary thought


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

me working.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

that's funny even to me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

even while I work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

hey lookee that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm at 89 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll have 100 by the time I'm done


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

it's 0241hrs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

So I have just less than 4


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

hours total left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

to get another


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

254 posts more...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

One thing at a time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

let's get to 5800 first


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Only 50 more?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

No friggin' problem


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

DAWG!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Wassabi!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

watching the twilight zone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

they're having a marthon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

it's a part of new years


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

which I don't get???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

This guy is stealing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

the shoes off another guy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

who may be dead.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I assume


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

since he ain't moving.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Whoa!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

they're gonna have 5 episodes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

, the top 5 episodes,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

of Star Gate SG1


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

on Sci-Fi tonight!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

that is cool


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

at 90 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

damn 10 second rule


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I need to get to the movies early


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

probably a quarter to 11


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

in the morning.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

so I can buy nachos


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll probably get two!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Hell, if I'm gonna break


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

my cutting cycle,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I might as well


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Also,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I got 18 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and I always ruin my cutting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

when I make the initial


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

decision to cheat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

by hitting up the first


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

fast food place I can find


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

maybe Hardee's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I love those curly fries


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and they have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

that low carb burger too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

the one that doesn't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

come with a bun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I wonder if they


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

wing up charging you more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

for that convenience


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I bet...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

anyway...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

back to post whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I just hit 5800!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and 91 pages too!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

198 posts till 6000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I almost typed 60,000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I could take a month+ vacation


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and still no one could catch me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

not even david.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

My posts equal 231 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

David has 884!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

he has me by over 600!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

that my friend is sick!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

189 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

what can I put in those posts?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

a song?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Fuq no!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't know any


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

well I do, but


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

then I'll have the damn


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

thing in my head


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

all god damned day.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll be singing it in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

the theater during


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Lord of the Rings III


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and that will piss off everyone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

off, including me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I can just sing during


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

the Liv Tyler parts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

those parts are boring anyhow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I actually want to use


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

that time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

for bathroom breaks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

169 left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

The twilight zone is always good


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and always interesting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

no matter how old they are


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I have to resort to other measures


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

to get to 6000 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

because I'm getting bored


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

let me go pee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and think about what to post next.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I got a diet Coke.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I know it has no carbs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

but it does have aspartame


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

which I hear is not


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

so good if you're trying to cut


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

It like, supposedly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

stalls out your weight-loss


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

for the day you drink it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

But I don't actually believe


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

that one can will do that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Usually I don't have any soda


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

just in case


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

plus it makes me burp


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and hiccup


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

both of which I always


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

find out to be annoying


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Lookee 144 left!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Randy is on the boards!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

He's purty cool


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

139 left!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

But once I hit 6000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

there's no gaurentee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

that I'll stop


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

especially if I want to narrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

the gap between me and fire


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I wonder how long it'll be


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

till I get 10,000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

It'll be awile


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

a long time...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I sincerely doubt that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll ever catch J'Bo


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

or Half what David has.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

he's quadroupling me now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

that is sick!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

So now I have to keep posting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

to 6000 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

when I get there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll find a reason to keep going.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

like having this thread hit 100 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

that ain't too far away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

18 away from 5900!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Satan's whoring thread is fun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

whoring with Satan sounds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

pretty darn sexy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm gonna post in the diet section!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

after I get to 5900.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm curious about something


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

about carb absorption


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

9 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

8...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

7...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

6...


And I'm at 94 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

5...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

4...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

3...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

2...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

1...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

BAM!!!

5900 posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I made two new threads.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

One in diet and nutrition and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

another in Sexual health


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

94 more till 6000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

No, I ain't gonna go back to all smilies.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

It is tempting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

it's almost 4 a.m.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

still not tired


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

But I do have to poop!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Bad


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Now I find the site


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I was looking for earlier!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

it was the same as my little devil below!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I like a lot of 'em


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

But they're too big


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

at least for an avatar


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

80 more to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'd use this one, but


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

it's a tad too big.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

This one is from doom.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

he throws fire at you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

This is funny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and 70X70 makes it perfect for an avatar.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

This is cool


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

And this is nice


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I wish the flame was slower


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

another from Doom


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

The wanderer


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

This is great!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

65 left to go!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

2 hours remaining.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

If avatars could be 100 X 100 this is what I'd use.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

This one would work, but


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

it would probably offend someone.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

this is cool.  Satanic funeral.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

How many do I need now?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Ah, 56...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

So easy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

this is funny


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I got it from a pagan site.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Wiccans, pagans and christians are all so funny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I dislike them all the same.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

They all believe the same thing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

but they're all too blind to see it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

They all worship a god.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

a white light being,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and they both act like it's a huge difference


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

wiccans god, is actually a goddess.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Christians have a God.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Who knows, they may be bangin' eachother?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

That would rile 'em all up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

pagans think that Satanists are like them.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

just because we are not Christians.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

But we are not.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

We have a God, and he is us.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

nothing white about that.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

no heavenly afterlife.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

no reason to do good while we're here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

just reason to live today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and to do good by our families


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and do good by ourselves.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, anyway.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

back to whoring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

don't want to piss anyone off.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

even though I doubt


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

anyone actually reads this stuff.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

just whoring alone.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and all I got is 25 posts left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm at 96 pages


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

almost at 97.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

going for 100 no matter what.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

even if it kills me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

which it may.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I blanked on the last post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and didn't want to waste time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Once I hit 6000, I'm gonna revive old threads


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

at 97 pages!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm trying to think...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I think it's 30 posts per page


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

which is a lot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and I only need 10 more to hit 6000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

much less how ever many I need


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

for 100 pages here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

FUQ!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm going nuts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

but I'm happy the weekend is just about here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

well, it's pretty much the weekend


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

for me anyhow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Since no one is coming to work today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Between New Years and a weekend = day off.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

6,000 posts !!!!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

congratulations... maybe you will catch me afterall


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah right.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I would need 30 consecutive days of whoring.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and still not have sore hands!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh, I gotta post another 100 here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

that'll make the replies 3000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and who can't use another 100?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I at least want to end up with 6053.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Then I'll have Rock by 500.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

They're talking about two kids


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

that got trapped in a house and died.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

The father rushed upstairs to get them,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

but couldn't because of the heat and smoke.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

The girl was 5 and the boy was 2.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I would kill myself.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

No really, I would.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

without my daughter,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

life would not be worth living.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'd rather lose the wife.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

instead of my child.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

if I had to choose.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

If I'm lucky I'll never


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Have to make that choice.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

it would be devestating on both horizons.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

horrible for anyone.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

but I would wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

People always say:


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

"I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy"


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Why the hell not?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

They're your worst enemy for a reason.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

What's the point in an enemy,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

if you don't hate them?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I know why.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Christianity.  Forgive your enemy brainwashing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

But I don't want to start that.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Someone may actually read this thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Then I'll get banned for posting in my own thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

65 posts from this


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

thread hitting 300 replies.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

plus I have at least two more pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

cuz I'm still at 98 pages.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and trying to find 99


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

99?  Where are you?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh, right here!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

last page,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

at least.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Now I'm checking out AMC.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

not a whole lot on TV


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

at 5:00 am


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Why are we helping Iran?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

WTF people?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

The U.S. gives everyone money.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and it pisses me off especially


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

when we give it in the MidEast


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Because, no matter how much we give


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

they'll still hate us.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

it's a waste of time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and tax dollars.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

my tax dollars


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and your tax dollars.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

They need to do a flat tax.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

It's stupid that the top 10% of the country


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

pays 90% of the taxes.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm gonna make that a thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

better yet a poll.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Right after this one.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

There I did it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I posted three new threads so far today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and I'm 22 away from 6100.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

but I still need another


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

31 to make it to 3000 replies.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm doing pretty well so far.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I have 750 in the


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

last 24 hours!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I made it, 100 pages!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

O.K. 15 away from 6100 posts total


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and a good hour left of work.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

So I wonder,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

when do I stop?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

whenever I have to...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

sarcastic rolleyes?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm watching the History Channel


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

about how the Spaniards


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

whiped out the Aztecs.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Cotez was the Spanish leader.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

a little history for you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

you'll get that every so often.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll be home in 3 hours tops!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and I'm still not tired.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Aw crap!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I gotta cook my food!




6100 posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I stood up to cook my food


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and had a huge fart!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

It wasn't wet though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

But I still gotta poop


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

6 posts from 3000 replies.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

then I'll find another plateau


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

to shoot for.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Probably for a nice round 24 hour number


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

then for 6200 posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

at least 6153.  SO I'll have Rock by 500


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

My computer froze!

And this makes 3,000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm 21 away from 800 posts in the past 24 hours.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and I just passed 2500 in the past week.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

19 to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

but as I said, I'm going for 6153


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

#6153 I'll post in the Rock's thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

just to make him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

laugh when he logs back on.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and he will.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

then he'll whore again.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

32 left for that.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

even though I'll get that before


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

the shift ends,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll just stop there


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

6153 is the goal.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm on page 101.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

so it seems I'll be on 102.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

when I finally stop.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Since no one is posting anyway


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll just stay in this thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

23 left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Nazi stuff on the History channel.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

what are the odds?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm at 803 for the last 24 hours.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and my knuckles hurt


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

but I have less than 20 to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah, I'm posting smilies.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

13 left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I need to check out eBay.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

just browse for computer stuff


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

On page 102.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

5 remaining posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

er...I meant 8.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

whatever less than 10.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Work is nearing an end.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

And I'm going to see LOTR3


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

again!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

for the second time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Alright, all done in here going to Rock's whore thread for the last planned post for the day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

HOLY CRAP!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

No more posting at work!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

That is soooo unfair


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

But regardless, I'll pass you again


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

you are too-too funny with all of this!    It's amazing that you don't get sick of posting in your own whore thread and having little or no conversation with anyone  especially after 6+ pages.  That's a lot of  posts!  

When I posted like a nut, at least I had others around to talk to!  How do you do it?  Talk (post) all by your lonely?

Seek help!     J/K!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> When I posted like a nut, at least I had others around to talk to!  How do you do it?  Talk (post) all by your lonely?



 

I hear plenty of voices...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Time to whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

let's set a goal.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

How many posts am I at?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh, 6166...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, I can at least hit 6200.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

That would be easy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

What else is there?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Rock's whoring thread is like 300


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

replies ahead of me...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

But I'm working today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll have 3-4 hours tops


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

on the computer to whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

but I can post a hundred in like 35 minutes.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

except my hands are sore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

from all the whoring I did yesterday.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

800+ posts total.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and I won't have another full day to commit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

exclusively to whoring for a couple days.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

which is scary because


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Rock may actually catch me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and he claims to have 3 days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

of whoring time coming up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I have to get 7000 before him.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and I have to pass Firestorm up too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and he's at 6532.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I might get lucky


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and pass him in a couple days.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

That would be


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

even better.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I went and saw LOTR 3 again.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and I only got 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

but it was worth it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey there's an interesting movie on Sci-Fi.


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

Back again??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm checking Sci Fi's website to see what it is.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

The site is slow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

So who knows how long it'll be.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Back again??



What did you expect?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and that makes 6200.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Now I just need another


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

hundred in an hour.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

which will be easy...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

It's funny when David calls me a post whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

It's like, dude look at your post count


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Absolutely no one has you beat.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

You've upped your closest


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

competitor by like 4000 posts!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

So who's the whore?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

You David, you are the whore...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

But I will top you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm posting till my fingers fall off.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm still waiting on Sci-Fi.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll check it again later.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Now I'm on eBay.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Now on Best buy's site.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm tring to find a movie.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

called Comic Book Villians.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

it's about...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

In a sleepy small town there are two vibrant comic books stores that are rival universes unto themselves. Events spiral absurdly, violently out of control when the owners of the two shops -- nerdy hipster Ray (Donal Logue) and the nebbishy husband and wife team of Norman and Judy (Michael Rapaport and Natasha Lyonne) -- compete for a priceless collection of books left by the dead son of elderly Mrs. Cresswell (Eileen Brennan). Ray's friend, Archie (D.J. Qualls), tries to stop Ray from hiring a sleazy thief (Cary Elwes), but to no avail. Things get very ugly indeed.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Natasha Lyonne is in it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

she's the cutie from American Pie.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and here again.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

where'd it go?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

hmmmm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

So anywho,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

as I said I saw LOTR 3


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

for the second time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's that movie I've been looking for.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

click on the pic


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out who the redhead is.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

it doesn't show her in the cast


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

but she is on the cover


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and it's not Natasha Lyonne.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

this mystery girl is much hotter.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

aw crap, gotta do work in 20 minutes.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll be posting within 2 1/2 hours after the last post.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

So I should be able


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

to reach 6250 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

before I sign off.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Only 7 left anyhow.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

A google search says that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Natasha Lyonne plays a smokin' redhead.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

guess I'll have to wait till the movie arrives.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I wound up buying it at Best Buy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

It was $20.00 for the DVD


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

with free shipping.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I had to paymore because I could not find it anywhere.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Seems as though I still have 15 minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

The supplement store nearby


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

just changed locations and is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

having a huge grand opening today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Supposedly everything will be on sale.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

The new location is bigger


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and has an attached gym.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Some of the door prizes given


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

will include supplements and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

gym memberships.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a home gym, but


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

if I won a membership, I'd go!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

you can also win free time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

with a personal trainer.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

something I can definetly use.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

11 minutes left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

not really a countdown


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

more of a count up!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

to 6275?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

no, 6300!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

30 more away.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm speed posting now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Whoever invented


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

the scroll button on a mouse


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

had better of made


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

a lot of money from it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

8 minutes remaining.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and 22 posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm typing faster


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

than I'm thinking


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

But fortunately


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I haven't had the ten second rule


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

pop up yet!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

Doing O.K.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

No one else is posting here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

they usually wait till I'm gone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

6 measly minutes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and 13 posts left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I can taste it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

tastes like chicken


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

mmmmmmm chicken...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

5 minutes and 9 posts left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I love whoring!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

William Shatner is on the Sci-Fi movie


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

there's a babe on it too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

If Sci-Fi's site wasn't so slow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'd find out what it was called


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

or what it is called


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and find out who the babe is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll check later.


6300 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

and 1 for good measure


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

2 minutes left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I got the ten second rule


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

only the second time so far


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

which is good to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

last minute left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

time is nearing an end


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

this makes 6308


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll get two more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 2, 2004)

And finally!!!!!!

Time to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm back now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I was gone for 3 1/2 hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

which really bites


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

because now I doubt


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

that I'll make 6500


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

total posts before


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I have to log off


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I thought:  Know what?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

It would be hilarious if,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

when Rock logs on again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

that I have him beat by 1000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Of course 6500 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

won't put me 1000 away from Rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

but it would be a kick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

in the nuts, if I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

ever saw one.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'd have him by


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

at least 900.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

He has 5665.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

So it would be less than 900


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

but still more whoring than he could muster


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

with the little time he has lately


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

posting with only


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

whatever free time he has


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

between sleep and work.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I couldn't do that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

because then I'd have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

to post from home.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

And dial up connections


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

aren't nearly as fast


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

as this speedy monster I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

have access to at work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

That's why I rarely post from home


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I get too aggrevated on how long


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

it takes between screens


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Sometimes I disable


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

pic viewing in the media folder


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

so the computer doesn't have to load


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

all the smilies and other pics.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

which does give my connection


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

at least a little of a boost


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Well, with that said.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

what are my standings?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

2220 in the last week.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and almost 400 in the last 24 hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Rock is dusted.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

had to post in another thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

about flat tax


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm gettin sick of water


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'd kill for a decent


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

tasting cappuccino.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Something thick.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

When I went to see


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

LOTR 3 again yesterday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I ordered nachos


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and they ruled!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

The ones at the gas


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

station are much better


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

because you can add chili


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

But I did have them with


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

jalapenos


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

News is playing word of


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

a plane crash in the Red Sea


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

140+ were killed.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

All those deaths in an instant.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I just cannot accept


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

that 'God' took all of them


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

away for a purpose.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

For what purpose would


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

it be to kill children?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

besides hate?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

O.K.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm back again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I had to look for something


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

that I posted yesterday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

110 pages!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> that I posted yesterday



I wanted to see if anyone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

had responded to my comments


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

but they didn't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

which is probably a good thing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

tired of the hate mail


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

tired of the PM's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Can't wee all just love eachother?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

C'mon.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Let's get a group


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

hug going on here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and maybe a lap dance.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

59 minutes of whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

till I have to go back to work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

back to work again that is.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and then I got to go home


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and try to sleep a little


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

before my daughter wakes up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and comes to wake me up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I won't get home till 7:30


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

In bed by 7:45


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

REM hits at about 8:30


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

She'll probably wake me at 8:35


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

but what can you do ?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

except feed her and go back to bed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

but first turn on the cartoons


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Like Dora, or


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

maybe Little Bear.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

possibly Bob the Builder


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

whatever, just let me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

sleep till 11:00


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

then we gotta go out


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

To the supplement store


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

to their grand opening


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

to buy sups real cheap.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Even cheaper than normal


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

which is pretty damn cheap


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

thinking about buying a


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

whole bunch of 1-AD


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

even though I'm not currently using it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

because along with Ephedra


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

they'll probably ban it soon.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

So I oughta buy like 5 bottles


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

which will be expensive, but


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

after they ban it, I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

can make a lot of money


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

This is not an official


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

document saying that I will.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

just that it has crossed my mind


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Just over 50 more posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and 49 minutes left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

So what to talk about


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Oh, the rest of my day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

after we get supplements


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I gotta go to the furniture store.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

to buy a night stand


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

They're having a huge sale


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Then I need to go to Lowe's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

or Home Depot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

to see if my invention has been created yet


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I hope not.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Or I'll be like


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and that's no fun


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Then I need to take my daughter to McDonalds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

to see if they have the new


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

princess happy meal toy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

If they do, I'll get her


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

SOme chicken nuggets


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

for some decent protein.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

at least they're all white meat now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

while I pay I'll be thinking


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

about buying a Big N' Tasty


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Or two and a shake


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

But I can't.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

because I'm cutting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

The temptation is sometimes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

far too great.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

so are a lot of things


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I need to try to refocus


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

all those bad thoughts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

sometimes it helps


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

to look at a fat person.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

that always helps.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and there's always fat people at McDonald's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

sometimes they work there.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

But mostly they are there to feast.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

It like walking into a  pen


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

or a fat farm reunion


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

how many do I still need?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Only 15.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Then can I stop?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

if you want.




















Loser.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

well I guess I'm a loser.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and a whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

but that's o.k. here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

at least so far.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

gettin' hungry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

want my protein shake


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and some BK and Taco Bell


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and an Ice cream shake!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

dammit, you can't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

what about a little?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

you are no fun.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

That makes 6500 posts.


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

You know what?  I truly now believe you!  YOU DO hear voices and none are on IM.com.

See first suggestion.... 10 pages ago.  *SEEK HELP!!*


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

Maybe TGS just needs a break from IM!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

long enough for me to pass again!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't need help David, I just need you to hold me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I am so gonna whore today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

but I gotta eat too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I wish I could just get an IV


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

while I post


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

then I could easily knock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

out a thousand posts per night.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

My computer locked up.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and for some damn reason


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

it locks up when I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

want it to copy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

before it pastes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Maybe I need to reboot.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

these crappy computers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

would take too long


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

before I'd be able to post again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and I ain't letting that happen


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

there's no way I'd


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

ever catch David if I did


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

things like that.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

That would


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

be a huge waste


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

of my precious time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

having hot wings


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

delivered by Dominos


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

they smell great


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and low in carbs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

but high in fat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't want to know


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

just how high in


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

fat they actually are


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm drinking water too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

1/4th of the way through


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

have to remind myself


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

to keep drinking


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

otherwise I'll dehydrate


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

during post whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and I won't even make friends


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

if it gets in the way


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

of post whoring


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

that damn ten second rule


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

popped up again...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and again!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

WTF?  How can I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

be an effective


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

post whore if I cant'


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

post fast enough?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Oh well,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I gotta eat a little.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and stretch some too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

There's pizza here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

wonder if I should...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

yuck, it's got black olives


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

why the hell would they do that?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

30 away from 6600!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Rock has 5719


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

So I'll have over 1000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

on him today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

If I could I'd post whore for


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

24 hours straight!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

What a great day that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

would end up being!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

But my fingers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

would get real sore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

very sore.  I 'd probably


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

have to go to the doctor


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

after that kind of a day.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

yummm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

cheesy bread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm just having a little.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

No really, I promise.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

how many more now?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

only 11, then I'll take


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

a break to eat my wings.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Watched LOTR 2 DVD today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I skipped the scenes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

that hadn't been extended.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

or were not new.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

liked the part where they


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

more interaction between the Orcs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

It made them look not so mindless at all.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

There were only a few scenes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

that hadn't been extended at all.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'll pause here at 6600 posts.


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

that'll last 666 seconds!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> that'll last 666 seconds!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

6610 eh?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

9 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

with one hand


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

while I ate with the other


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

David is worried


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

that I'll bump


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

him out of the top spot


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and I will, of course


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

but it will take me a few months.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and since I'm switching to days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I won't be able to post as much


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

maybe only half as much as usual


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm hoping at least 400 a day


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

not 800 like now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm watching SG! right now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I meant SG-1.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Shift lock is stupid.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I kind of see it's use but,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

when would you really need to use it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

?????????????????????????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

time for bogus posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

///////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

###########%%%%%%%%%%%


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I really just need to fill space.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

even with crap.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

especially since


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

once there's 20 pages on top of this one


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I ain't concerned about anyone's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

view of bogus posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

like the following.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^&&&&&&&&&&&&%$$$#*(VVJFTRE%


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

jjopannduyi23   nyimq


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

)))))))))))))))))))))))))))(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

??????????????**************???????????////aaaa11


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

3333333333333331111111111111111fffffffrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm up to 118 pages now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and just over 3500 posts in this thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and 50 away from 6700 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

thus 350 away from 7000.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

which as I've said before,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

that won't be difficult.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

at least if I just keep doing...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUQQQQQQQQQQ


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

WWWWWWWAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUPPPPPPP


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

?????????????????????????????????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

HHHHHOOOOOMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEDDDDDAAAWWWGGGGGGG


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

PPPPPPP
LLLLLLLL
AAAAAAA
YYYYYYYY
AAAAAAA
ZZZZZZZ


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

i RULE IM.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

AND YOU ALL HAVE TO BOW


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

LIKE MY HO'S


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

i JUST PAST 6666 POSTS!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

No turning back now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm too far out.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

but only 30 from 6700.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Let me get this straight


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

How many do I have left?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Not that much.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

only a few left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and so close = so easy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

ssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddddd


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

but fun too


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

good show on


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Stargate that is.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

The guy from Quantum Leap is on.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I can't remember his


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

character name from that show


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Sam maybe?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

No


Max?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

No.


I think it's Al


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Yeah.  It was Al.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Sam was the guy that did all the leaping


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

except those couple episodes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

where they switched places.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

That was a pretty damn


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

good show.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Only 7 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Then I need another break


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

to gather my thoughts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

feeling a bit silly.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

but I wish I had more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

things to post.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

6700 posts now, 300 more...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

only 19 from having Rock by 1000.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

with the last and this, 17 away.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I passed Firestorm 200 posts ago!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

celebration time, c'mon!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm posting now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

like a freak.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I want to pass J'Bo with a week


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and I know I can.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I gotta think of something


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

to post for that many.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I know I'll post more satan stuff


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

line by line


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

where to look?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

http://www.churchofsatan.org


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

They don't have much


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

not to use that is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

What's the count?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I have Rock by 1003.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

275 more posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

till I get the coveted


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

7000 posts marker.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I know.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I saw some guy dfriving an old cop car


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

with his rap garbage blasting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

what  weird thing to see.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

almost an oxymoron


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

It's raining here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and lightening strikes within 1 mile


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm watching COPS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

A woman attacked Cops with a knife


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

they tackled her and she fell on it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

about 7 inch blade


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

right in her stomach.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I went to the new supplement store


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

for their grand openeing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

talk about BAD.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

the place is smaller.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Maybe 3/4 as big


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

it has a gym attached


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

which I'm sure is nice.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't work out there.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

But if you do, there's


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

always a trainer on duty.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

they have great hours though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

6 a.m. to 10 p.m.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I've never heard of a supps


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

store with that many open hours


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

that's almost unheard of.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Saturdays are a little less


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Sundays closed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

the owner has a nice build


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

except he's pretty short.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Like 5'7"


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

He's real light though


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

but you can tell all his weight is muscle


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and his arms have great vascularity.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

he's pretty ripped.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

better than I will ever be.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Huh?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I can't think right now...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I have no idea how I'll post to 7000 today


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I have nothing to post about.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Even I don't have


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

enough to discus


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

till then at least.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

If I can do a little more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

26 more till 6800.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

yeah, that's right.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

almost done with my wings


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

maybe I'm getting used to them


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

they're just not as spicey


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

as I remember


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

the first time I had them


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

my mouth was on fire.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

but now.  Nothing


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

17 more posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

actually, now I have 216


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I can't wait to read their posts.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

you know,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

everyone that talks shit while I'm away.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

just like David


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and Rock and


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Burner and Firestorm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

all just jealous


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

because they want to famous


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

like the great satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm untouchable.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

at one point heeholler


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

was almost a thousand from me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

now, I almost triple him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

it will be a while till


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I catch the others, but









6800


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I'll soon be there.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Sure,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Burner and some of the others


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

are doubling me right now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

but there will be a time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

when I'm the top poster


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I plan on hitting 40,000 before all others


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

even David.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

In timepeople, in time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

190 more till 7000!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and to think, two days


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

ago, I only had 6000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I wonder who else is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

on the board tonight.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Randy is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and a couple others.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

those few who could care


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

less about post counts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

which I don't get.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

how could you not care?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

179 away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

sesame street live is coming


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

my daughter wants to go


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

my wife thinks she's outgrown it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

how can you outgrow sesame street?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I think it might be interesting.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I admit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I really want to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I never saw big bird before


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

or cookie monster


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

even Zoe.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

especially the Count.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

5.  5 wings left Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

He's the best.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

super grover is the 2nd best


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

5 more till 150 away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Cops is still on.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

they're processing a drunk


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

except he's not drunk


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

by the time they tested him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

it was out of his system


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

He got lucky.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

but he was driving without


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

a license.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

his was taken from too much drunk driving.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

4 postable hours left of work


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll make 7000, but


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

not much more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I gotta find out the weather.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

140 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

weather is supposed to change


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

to sleet and snow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

but still be in the 40's????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

How the hell does it snow in the 40's?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't get that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm at 125 pages in this thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

My thread has 300 posts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

more than Rock's thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

129 left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm watching this show


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't know what it's called.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

it's a regular show


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

about lawyers.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

124 away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

No one else is posting


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

in my thread anyway


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

Fine by me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

More room for me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

More room to whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

what the hell is this show?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

one of the lawyers is a fat ugly braod


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

they had a cross over show with


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

Ally Mcbeal at one time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

It's not Law and Order.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

How am I doing?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

109 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

108 left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

107 left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

106 left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

105 left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

104 to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

103 to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

102 to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

101 left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

100 away!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

what's left?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

94 more.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm tired


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

my posts are useless.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

No one likes me here.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

A few can tolerate me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

others just hate.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

too many post their dislike of me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I need to find somewhere else to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

Somewhere else to connect


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

with people I can relate to


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

Maybe I just don't train enough


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

to think like they do.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I think I'm gonna leave


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm still gonna get to 7000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

but that is all.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

That show I'm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

watching is called the practice


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't watch it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

at least not usually


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I feel bad.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

Forget it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

Uh.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm here to stay


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

at least for a little while


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I might as well get 7000.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I need to try not to piss anyone off.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I might as well stay till


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

everyone hates me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

not just most of them.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

and that they hate


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

me in such a way, that I


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

get ostrasized like Jonwell.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

there are still a few


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

members who defend me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

so at this thime I need


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

not concern myself with it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

just give it more time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

as long as I stay in my


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

own thread, there shouldn't


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

be too many that will


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

get extra angry.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

when I get to 7000


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll stop for the day.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

at least till tomorrow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

Jennifer Sky is on this dumb show


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

called Cleopatra 2525.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

she's damn hot!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I even got some pics.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

38 left


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

That gal is cute


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

amazing legs


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice everything


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

but I can't find that many pics of her.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

and it's a damn shame


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

maybe Sci Fi has something


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

or eBay.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

still looking


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

29 more away


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

two hours left till shift change.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I can't wait to go home.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

My daughter cried when I left again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

everyday it's the same.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey Prince, you can close this thread.  I'm done posting in it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah, but i'm not done posting in it


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Hey Prince, you can close this thread.  I'm done posting in it.



Like he's listening to you........ 

Re-word it this way.  

PRINCE, PLEASE DELETE MY THREAD OF NOTHINGNESS!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

For David.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Brought it back for spite.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

back again


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

i've whored enough in Rock's thread


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

time to whore more in here


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and since rock's thread is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

a mere 400 pages ahead


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

this thread should be no threat


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

just a chance to get another 49


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

and put me at 10,300


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

for you TGS


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 30, 2004)

I'll give a little love to the satan, Rock is getting too cocky.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I never even saw this one.  Too bad Rock isnt around to protest!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

Ahh... remembering the days of the "whoring wars".


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I didnt spend much time here back then.  Missed it


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

but


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

tonight


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Will


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

hit


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

4000


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

posts!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm bored. I think I shall start whoring in this thread too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 31, 2004)

No Whoring In This Thread!!! Rock Is Back


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 4, 2004)

I can't believe you guys let this thread die????


----------



## heeholler (Jan 19, 2006)

Why was Rocks whore thread closed? I just went into it to post and saw it was closed. Then again I haven't been around in a while also. Can anyone tell me why it was closed?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 19, 2006)

theres a little bit of a heart beat


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm still not sure why Hee  Point is it was closed even though it was still being used everyday and Rob is never open to talking about his decisions or willing to change his mind. Nice to see you here though! How is everything?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 20, 2006)

whats up rocco hows training going?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 20, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm still not sure why Hee  Point is it was closed even though it was still being used everyday and Rob is never open to talking about his decisions or willing to change his mind. Nice to see you here though! How is everything?


Pretty good Rock, am enjoying myself living here in sunny Florida, and am very busy at work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> whats up rocco hows training going?


Going well buddy! How's your life going? Enjoying my porn?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2006)

heeholler said:
			
		

> Pretty good Rock, am enjoying myself living here in sunny Florida, and am very busy at work.


Good, I'm happy for you man. Are you going to be around here more often?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 23, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Good, I'm happy for you man. Are you going to be around here more often?


I am definitely gonna try to come here more often in the coming weeks after it slows down a bit at work!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 24, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Going well buddy! How's your life going? Enjoying my porn?!?



everyday.


----------

